# yet another 90d coupe



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

im not gonna be posting to much cause i dont take alot of pics.
ive been postponing starting my own topic till i got some of my unique mods finished.
i still got a long way to go but here is where im at.
















shaved emblems, indicators, bumperettes,plate holder. custom grill. and clear corners.
















shaved plate/reverse light hole, shaved upper bumper. and frenched plate box.
i still need to make a filler between the bumper and deck lid.
there is alot left for me to do but i just had to show off my new mods. :biggrin:


----------



## topless65 (Oct 26, 2004)

LOOKING REAL GOOD..I honestly like it, so people might not. But i think its a nice clean look, and like you said its something a little different. good job :thumbsup:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

That shit looks pretty wild. Very interesting and clean work! :thumbsup:


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

i don't like 90'd caddies personally i think their played out but damn looks great with those mods alot cleaner :thumbsup:


----------



## CADILLACSAM (Feb 13, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## fleetwoodcabron (Sep 12, 2002)

nice homie for real.


----------



## DirtyBird2 (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dekay24_@Feb 5 2007, 09:00 PM~7184665
> *im not gonna be posting to much cause i dont take alot of pics.
> ive been postponing starting my own topic till i got some of my unique mods finished.
> i still got a long way to go but here is where im at.
> ...


  VERY NICE


----------



## 543Records (Jul 13, 2004)

BUMPER LOOKS NICE!!!!! :0 ......I THINK THE 90' GRILLE WOULD SIT BETTER OR EVEN A DOGHOUSE :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

good to see something different :thumbsup:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

man i love it! mad props!


----------



## DYABLITO (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DirtyBird2_@Feb 6 2007, 12:35 AM~7185817
> * VERY NICE
> *


DAMN THAT BITCH IS NICE,KINDA REMINDS ME OF A BOMB IN THAT LAST PIC,BADASS,NICE YOB MANG


----------



## weatmaster (Aug 13, 2005)

realy clean, i love it, the only thing i do not love is the trunk...


----------



## sleeper (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dekay24_@Feb 5 2007, 09:00 PM~7184665
> *im not gonna be posting to much cause i dont take alot of pics.
> ive been postponing starting my own topic till i got some of my unique mods finished.
> i still got a long way to go but here is where im at.
> ...


----------



## 1FIRME92 (Oct 30, 2006)

HEY WERE DO U GET THE CLEAR CORNER LENSES FOR THE CADDY I BEEN TRYING TO GET SOME


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

very clean & unique!!!


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

sorry...double post, fucken server!!!


----------



## curbserver78 (Nov 19, 2002)

nice-


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1FIRME92_@Feb 6 2007, 07:27 AM~7187761
> *HEY WERE DO U GET THE CLEAR CORNER LENSES FOR THE CADDY I BEEN TRYING TO GET SOME
> *


made em, just cut em apart and took the orange out and replaced it with frosted plexi.
its not that easy without breakin them, take your time and be carefull!


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

thanx for all the positive feedback, i was kinda worried alot of people wouldnt like me strayin from the norm.

i still got alot of work to do. the top needs upholstry, the chrome rockers gotta go on, and all the glass and trim. the paint is also not finished, there will be a mural along the back of the deck lid and maybe on the sides of the hood. then a FULL pinstripe job. (i am a pinstriper, so im gonna go off) then ill start the interior. it will be more hot rod inspired (custom dash, tweed) but still use the factory style seats.

P.S. anyone know where i can get the trim along the bottom off the top, where the vinyl ends. mine was a half top and now im doin it full top and the trim doesnt go all the way to the side window.

P.S.S. anybody wanna sell me 90 rear side markers, as you can see in the pics i found out the 80s dont work.


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

im glad im not the only naked caddy, although yours is way more naked!
i love it, what do i gotta do for a bumper like that!? all that shit looks good, but i like the oldschool clips better, i like my "eyelids"

really though great gob, i love all of it.


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

to do the bumper you gotta have a very good welder, time, and a good chrome plater! (the rear i had to cut up a second bumper for the top piece)


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dekay24_@Feb 6 2007, 10:48 AM~7188417
> *thanx for all the positive feedback, i was kinda worried alot of people wouldnt like me strayin from the norm.
> 
> i still got alot of work to do. the top needs upholstry, the chrome rockers gotta go on, and all the glass and trim. the paint is also not finished, there will be a mural along the back of the deck lid and maybe on the sides of the hood. then a FULL pinstripe job. (i am a pinstriper, so im gonna go off) then ill start the interior. it will be more hot rod inspired (custom dash, tweed) but still use the factory style seats.
> ...


yeah right homie i don't think anybody can hate on this looks like lots of good workmanship and i love that its different if it would have been just another 90'd caddie your probably wouldn't be getting as much well deserved compliments.


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

nice clean look to it,,good work


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

its all about the details... that rear end is crazy


----------



## HOP SKOTCH (Mar 3, 2005)

that looks bad ass man


----------



## hoppinlincoln (Jun 8, 2003)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## KingSuper (Jul 15, 2006)

:0 :thumbsup: Fantastic work


----------



## TrueOGcadi (Apr 20, 2003)

i did that same exact mod on the trunk of my cadi, the crease was a bitch to get right..i used a bumper from a hearst to have that smooth look, smoothed it out and rechromed it...i like the way you did your license plate, i didn't do that, looks real nice, instead of a filler to make up for the gap i ran stainless strip on the bottom of the trunk, came out cool, then i sold it, i regret that very much,, you car looks clean homie..keep it up..


----------



## fleetwoodmack (Apr 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78_@Feb 5 2007, 10:58 PM~7185372
> *i don't like 90'd caddies personally i think their played out but damn looks great with those mods alot cleaner :thumbsup:
> *


guys that say that either cant afford to 90, dont know how or dont lowride. nice car and i like it 90d


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodmack_@Feb 7 2007, 02:39 PM~7199357
> *guys that say that either cant afford to 90, dont know how or dont lowride. nice car and i like it 90d
> *


x2


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodmack_@Feb 7 2007, 01:39 PM~7199357
> *guys that say that either cant afford to 90, dont know how or dont lowride. nice car and i like it 90d
> *


okay i cant afford one and i cant I'm 16 i wouldn't buy or build one if i could i really don't like them, its just me i really don't care and I'm lowriding but i really don't care what you think, so just cause everybody on layitlow like following trends i should too? but according to you its just because i cant build one that makes no sense, look in this web site so many people doing it and i like the older front end, just me opinion thought.


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodmack+Feb 7 2007, 01:39 PM~7199357-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and every one that says that either had one or is building one


----------



## $$bigjoker$$ (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by topless65+Feb 5 2007, 09:04 PM~7184709-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:twak: looks awesome bro :uh:  :biggrin:


----------



## fleetwoodmack (Apr 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78_@Feb 7 2007, 05:03 PM~7201273
> *okay i cant afford one and i cant I'm 16 i wouldn't buy or build one if i could i really don't like them, its just me i really don't care and I'm lowriding but i really don't care what you think, so just cause everybody on layitlow like following trends i should too? but according to you its just because i cant build one that makes no sense, look in this web site so many people doing it and i like the older front end, just me opinion thought.
> *


:tears: :tears: sorry :tears: :tears:i dont want any trouble


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodmack_@Feb 7 2007, 06:21 PM~7201981
> *:tears:  :tears: sorry :tears:  :tears:i dont want any trouble
> *


i don't wanna argue on the Internet either its stupid I'm just saying what i think thought


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

looking clean cant wait to see it done


----------



## fleetwoodmack (Apr 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78_@Feb 7 2007, 05:04 PM~7201281
> *and every one that says that either had one or is building one
> *


yeah, ive been buildin 90d coupes since the 80s


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodmack_@Feb 7 2007, 07:29 PM~7202490
> *yeah, ive been buildin 90d coupes since the 80s
> *


thats cool homie just now every were you look on here is another 90'd lac i like them without the side panels the front end is really clean just me but i love the old gangster front end


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

oh the drama! :uh: i knew it would start somehow

by the way the 90 sides are not goin on, i like them on most caddies but it doesnt suit the look im goin for............what ever look that is?

some body sell me the 90 rear side markers!!!!


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

your caddy is lookin cool.
looks different!
that trunk looks bad ass!


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodmack_@Feb 7 2007, 07:29 PM~7202490
> *yeah, ive been buildin 90d coupes since the 80s
> *


HOLD UP

that makes no sense how you gonna build an 90'd caddy in the 80's


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

Damn this caddy is super bad dont listen to all the haters on here ur car is really clean I like it alot :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78_@Feb 7 2007, 07:50 PM~7203906
> *HOLD UP
> 
> that makes no sense how you gonna build an 90'd caddy in the 80's
> *


lol


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78_@Feb 7 2007, 10:50 PM~7203906
> *HOLD UP
> 
> that makes no sense how you gonna build an 90'd caddy in the 80's
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: WHAT U HAVENT HEARD, FLEETWOODMACK's REAL NAME IS MARTY MCFLY! :biggrin:


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

very nice :thumbsup:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78_@Feb 7 2007, 09:50 PM~7203906
> *HOLD UP
> 
> that makes no sense how you gonna build an 90'd caddy in the 80's
> *


90 parts were available in 89


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Feb 8 2007, 02:15 AM~7205969
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: WHAT U HAVENT HEARD, FLEETWOODMACK's  REAL NAME IS MARTY MCFLY! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

I give up you guys win.  

long live the 90'd two door lac :worship:


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78_@Feb 7 2007, 03:03 PM~7201273
> *okay i cant afford one and i cant I'm 16 i wouldn't buy or build one if i could i really don't like them, its just me i really don't care and I'm lowriding but i really don't care what you think, so just cause everybody on layitlow like following trends i should too? but according to you its just because i cant build one that makes no sense, look in this web site so many people doing it and i like the older front end, just me opinion thought.
> *


you talk like its a trend. is it a trend? i dont think its a trend, more like options. tear drop antennas and 22s are trends. 90 fronts are updates. like your computer software, you need to update it, you dont update it cause its a trend, you update it to bring it up to speed. they stopped making 2 doors in 85 but the 4 doors kept going. 90ing a two door is just updating it to what it would look like if they didnt stop making it. just like i wouldnt go and buy an 80s 4 door, because a 90s is a much better choice with all its options and upgrades, i wouldnt leave an 80s 2 door "in the 80s."

and dekay24, your mods are looking good uffin:


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

looks real nice, post more pics :biggrin:


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78+Feb 8 2007, 10:36 AM~7207986-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i said i gave up must this keep going? and watever you guys know best im 16 so i dont know much and i say stupid things so just ingore me if you want.  and i apologise for messing up the homies thread with all this so enough is enough let the homie post his ride.


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

lol


----------



## undr8ed (May 25, 2003)

I like the look so far... Only thing I could see added is a trunk ornament/crest... :biggrin:


----------



## low707cutt (Apr 5, 2006)

thumbs up on this one it looks bad ass. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

I like this car a lot! :thumbsup:




> _Originally posted by LOCO 78_@Feb 8 2007, 03:57 PM~7211560
> *i said i gave up must this keep going? and watever you guys know best im 16 so i dont know much and i say stupid things so just ingore me if you want.  and i apologise for messing up the homies thread with all this so enough is enough let the homie post his ride.
> *


Don't worry about it man. You're not alone; not everybody thinks the 90s update is essential. It's a good look, but sometimes it's nice to see the OG look.


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

Car looks very clean  .. love the look how everythings shaved, and love the color
Did this car used to be blue by any chance?(might be thinking of another car)
Very nice car anyways, keep us updated :thumbsup:


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowridin IV Life_@Mar 6 2007, 03:28 PM~7421281
> *Car looks very clean  .. love the look how everythings shaved, and love the color
> Did this car used to be blue by any chance?(might be thinking of another car)
> Very nice car anyways, keep us updated :thumbsup:
> *


you must know barrett! yes this "started" as his car (two tone blue) ive been friends with barrett for along time.
ive had the car for 5 years now, ever since it "attacked" him.(caught on fire, electricuted him, and trunk fell on his head needing stitches) i bought it. i was in the process of building my own but he wanted out of it, so i sold mine and put my rims etc. on his and started there. (his was in better shape bodywise, but needed extensive hydraulic repairs and rims were curbed.)
p.s. the paint is far from done. still gettin murals and a fuckload of pinstripes!!!


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

did you make a filler for the bumper? i love that shit! 
heres the "eyelids" i ws talkin bout' cant do that with a 90's header panel!


----------



## weatmaster (Aug 13, 2005)

any updates - keep us posted


----------



## undr8ed (May 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pimpoldscutlass81_@Mar 7 2007, 12:26 AM~7425443
> *did you make a filler for the bumper? i love that shit!
> heres the "eyelids" i ws talkin bout' cant do that with a 90's header panel!
> 
> *



Those would look SICK with caddy cutouts where the dot is


----------



## fleetwoodpimpin (Mar 28, 2006)

im not a fan of the eyelids on caddys, i bought some for my last fleetwood and after putting them i wasnt feelin it so i went caprice conversion. Anyways, homies coupe is the MOST original i've seen yet as far as body mods. KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

looks slick!!!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

fuckin tight work homie lovin it


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodpimpin_@Mar 8 2007, 11:54 AM~7436126
> *im not a fan of the eyelids on caddys, i bought some for my last fleetwood and after putting them i wasnt feelin it so i went caprice conversion. Anyways, homies coupe is the MOST original i've seen yet as far as body mods. KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK
> 
> 
> ...


i want to do that to my caddy SO bad, but i dunno, my running lights dont even work so why bother, i think that would look better with the clear running lights in the front. just my opinion though

i think that 2 door could def get into lowrider mag


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by undr8ed_@Mar 8 2007, 05:02 AM~7434562
> *Those would look SICK with caddy cutouts where the dot is
> *


splain, i dont get it.


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Feb 8 2007, 11:23 AM~7208886
> *you talk like its a trend. is it a trend? i dont think its a trend, more like options. tear drop antennas and 22s are trends. 90 fronts are updates. like your computer software, you need to update it, you dont update it cause its a trend, you update it to bring it up to speed. they stopped making 2 doors in 85 but the 4 doors kept going. 90ing a two door is just updating it to what it would look like if they didnt stop making it. just like i wouldnt go and buy an 80s 4 door, because a 90s is a much better choice with all its options and upgrades, i wouldnt leave an 80s 2 door "in the 80s."
> 
> and dekay24, your mods are looking good uffin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 Taking it personal :biggrin:

Point well made  If I didnt have my lil caddy I know I would like to do a conversion. :thumbsup:


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

ttt for more progress pics, caddy is lookin good!


----------



## furburger (Nov 15, 2005)

anymore pics ?


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pimpoldscutlass81_@Mar 8 2007, 11:27 AM~7436554
> *splain, i dont get it.
> *


That little hole at the top of eyelids where the protrusion comes through...I guess what he's saying is that would look cool if it were in the shape of a Cadillac shield and crest. :dunno:


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by furburger_@Mar 8 2007, 01:41 PM~7437303
> *anymore pics ?
> *


sorry guys there wont be any progress for awile. not only do i have to get my truck finished first, i also cant find anyone to do my cloth top.
the only shop here that does them wants $1800. and i wont pay that!!!!! :angry: 

p.s. anyone know where i can get the trim at the bottom of the cloth around the rear. mine had the landau style, and the stock trim doesnt go all the way to the side glass.


----------



## undr8ed (May 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pimpoldscutlass81+Mar 8 2007, 11:27 AM~7436554-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yup...


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Mar 8 2007, 03:47 PM~7437345
> *That little hole at the top of eyelids where the protrusion comes through...I guess what he's saying is that would look cool if it were in the shape of a Cadillac shield and crest. :dunno:
> *


that would be too small to cut out...


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

The car looks good! I love the grill.


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Feb 8 2007, 11:23 AM~7208886
> *you talk like its a trend. is it a trend? i dont think its a trend, more like options. tear drop antennas and 22s are trends. 90 fronts are updates. like your computer software, you need to update it, you dont update it cause its a trend, you update it to bring it up to speed. they stopped making 2 doors in 85 but the 4 doors kept going. 90ing a two door is just updating it to what it would look like if they didnt stop making it. just like i wouldnt go and buy an 80s 4 door, because a 90s is a much better choice with all its options and upgrades, i wouldnt leave an 80s 2 door "in the 80s."
> 
> and dekay24, your mods are looking good uffin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

hey mayne im stealing your idea about the trunklid since i have a booty kit, but ima leave the crest and the V on it, ill let you know how it comes out! i got a topic of it being started in paint and body


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

Damn man... I don't know what I dig more... this or your Nissan... I love the back end of this car!


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Oct 10 2007, 10:12 PM~8974538
> *Damn man...  I don't know what I dig more... this or your Nissan...  I love the back end of this car!
> *


thanx again man, ive been putting more attention to the car lately, now that the pathfinder is done.

i will have pic updates soon. :biggrin:


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

....in all due respect homie, i aint feeling it. shave emblems on a regal or cutlass. this is a cadillac. a luxury car. you put in some serious work and i appreciate that. i guess im a traditionalist. one love. much respect to a fellow canadian rider.


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

i dont like caddys but i like all the little subtle changes you done. props to you man


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Oct 11 2007, 12:47 AM~8974808
> *i dont like caddys but i like all the little subtle changes you done. props to you man
> *


Damn did he just say he dont like caddies?????????? Never heard that one before :0 :0


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Oct 11 2007, 12:54 AM~8974882
> *Damn did he just say he dont like caddies?????????? Never heard that one before :0  :0
> *


lol yes i did. im a mopar man :biggrin: i do respect all the work guys like this do to make their cars different and stand out from the rest. im not much of a traditionalist myself....hence why im building a chrysler 5th avenue instead of an impala or somethin


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

5th avenue...?? there was never a 5th avenue in east la :uh:


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)




----------



## G'dupGbody (Jul 25, 2005)

damn this is a real clean lac bro ill be watching this topic :thumbsup:


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

ttt for more pics, didn't realize you were in canada, keep doin the damn thang!


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by manu samoa_@Oct 10 2007, 10:43 PM~8974769
> *....in all due respect homie, i aint feeling it. shave emblems on a regal or cutlass. this is a cadillac. a luxury car. you put in some serious work and i appreciate that. i guess im a traditionalist. one love. much respect to a fellow canadian rider.
> *


thats cool.
but you make it sound like nobody is going to know that its a caddy without the badges. :uh: if you dont know what it is by those tails, you dont know cars.
i could care less about the "status" of a cadillac, i just like the styling.


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dekay24_@Oct 11 2007, 11:22 AM~8977886
> *thats cool.
> but you make it sound like nobody is going to know that its a caddy without the badges. :uh: if you dont know what it is by those tails, you dont know cars.
> i could care less about the "status" of a cadillac, i just like the styling.
> *


 cool. to me cadillac is luxury. chrome, emblems, all the 'trimmings'. low and slow. the old black man that cleans and waxes his fleetwood every saturday typa shit. og shit. you built yours to be speed racer/ dub style. not my cup of timmy's double/double.  again, no disrespect. great mods and workmanship. ps.....the roughriders suck balls. :cheesy:


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by manu samoa_@Oct 12 2007, 04:44 PM~8988357
> *cool. to me cadillac is luxury. chrome, emblems, all the 'trimmings'. low and slow. the old black man that cleans and waxes his fleetwood every saturday typa shit. og shit. you built yours to be speed racer/ dub style. not my cup of timmy's double/double.   again, no disrespect. great mods and workmanship. ps.....the roughriders suck balls. :cheesy:
> *


i respect the fact you have your opinion, but speed racer/dub style? its got gold 14s!!
im just tryin to bring something new to the table instead of doin the same old stuff.
to me its more of a lowrod/lolo crossbreed, and i knew there would be a few that werent feelin it, but thats. o.k. 

p.s. i dont follow football, so i could care less if the roughriders suck


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dekay24_@Oct 12 2007, 04:36 PM~8988607
> *i respect the fact you have your opinion, but speed racer/dub style? its got gold 14s!!
> im just tryin to bring something new to the table instead of doin the same old stuff.
> to me its more of a lowrod/lolo crossbreed, and i knew there would be a few that werent feelin it, but thats. o.k.
> ...


 cool, i think the whole cfl sucks anyhow! keep it up homie. keep puttin it down for the wheatpool. how big is the scene out there? one love


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

scene? your lookin at it!!!!!
my caddy, my girlfriends accord on 13"s, a buddies caprice, and thats pretty much it for lolos. there is a bunch of guys with big wires and a couple bagged/juiced trucks. and thats it. :uh: 

where you from?


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dekay24_@Oct 12 2007, 05:20 PM~8988850
> *scene? your lookin at it!!!!!
> my caddy, my girlfriends accord on 13"s, a buddies caprice, and thats pretty much it for lolos. there is a bunch of guys with big wires and a couple bagged/juiced trucks. and thats it. :uh:
> 
> ...


vancouver, bc homie. forget what you heard about scrape by the lake, the west coast was the first lowrider scene in canada. my uso/uce chapter in langley(vancouver) was the first club in canada to build what we called then a 'euro' caddy. never heard the term '90'd' until i got on layitlow 10 years later.


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

started the dash today. it kinda hard to see what im doin yet, but it will be all scratch built. and a combination of upholstry/painted steel.


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

:0


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

nice!


----------



## $$bigjoker$$ (Aug 12, 2004)

yeah x2 cant wait to see it done bro


----------



## Maiden 76 (Nov 11, 2004)

extremely down with this build..nice stuff..real clean imo, stripes and interior is gonna set if off serious..


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodmack_@Feb 7 2007, 01:39 PM~7199357
> *guys that say that either cant afford to 90, dont know how or dont lowride. nice car and i like it 90d
> *


 90 EUROWNED


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by $$bigjoker$$_@Oct 14 2007, 01:48 PM~8997809
> *yeah x2 cant wait to see it done bro
> *


X3!


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dekay24_@Oct 13 2007, 04:36 PM~8994039
> *started the dash today. it kinda hard to see what im doin yet, but it will be all scratch built. and a combination of upholstry/painted steel.
> 
> 
> ...


 now im feelin ya on this!! you did say ''with a few different twists''. :thumbsup:


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

to the top for the canadian dollar!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by manu samoa_@Oct 13 2007, 04:24 AM~8991164
> *vancouver, bc homie. forget what you heard about scrape by the lake, the west coast was the first lowrider scene in canada. my uso/uce chapter in langley(vancouver) was the first club in canada to build what we called then a 'euro' caddy. never heard the term '90'd' until i got on layitlow 10 years later.
> *


"forget what you heard about Scrape" - nobody from Scrape claims the lolo scene was 1st out east...so what you been hearing?

a 90d lac in Canada in 95? - would love to see some pics to prove that

I was under the impression Seena's was the 1st to make it to the streets out there :dunno:


----------



## topless65 (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by manu samoa_@Oct 13 2007, 05:24 AM~8991164
> *vancouver, bc homie. forget what you heard about scrape by the lake, the west coast was the first lowrider scene in canada. my uso/uce chapter in langley(vancouver) was the first club in canada to build what we called then a 'euro' caddy. never heard the term '90'd' until i got on layitlow 10 years later.
> *


So what year did the UCE chpt start in langley? Cause i know there was a club in toronto that started in 94 called TRUE PLAYAZ


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by topless65_@Oct 22 2007, 09:40 PM~9062741
> *So what year did the UCE chpt start in langley? Cause i know there was a club in toronto that started in 94 called TRUE PLAYAZ
> *


our chapter started in 95, but there was other established clubs since the early 90's such as strong cc, hilltop cc and too many others. ive seen you on the bc fest and their is a few originals from those days on there. strong cc hosts an annual cruise since 92. bc cars have been featured in lrm since 93 starting with layitlow member 63impala.com's parissienne. our uso summer show was featured in one of lrm's fall 1996 issues.


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Oct 22 2007, 07:40 PM~9061720
> *"forget what you heard about Scrape" - nobody from Scrape claims the lolo scene was 1st out east...so what you been hearing?
> 
> a 90d lac in Canada in 95? - would love to see some pics to prove that
> ...


 we saw euros in la in 94-5 and i can guarantee that uso langley bc member nik and our chapter president jan built canadas first euro in around winter96/97. that car eventually was sold to seattle( now tacoma) uso/uce member (now president) scott king. scotts seattle coupe, uso langley bc jans blue fleetwood, uso langley corey's fleetwood, and uso portland pres jayson's( who later built lrm cover eddie guerrero orange fleetwood) green coupe were all featured in a spread in lrm. ill find the issue. seena's coupe came years later after all those lacs were sold to japan. uso northwest was the king of the euro cadillac in those days. silverdale, yakima, langley, portland where you at!!!! kita!! we're gonna ride again my uso!! one love.


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX (Jan 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by manu samoa_@Oct 23 2007, 05:04 AM~9063485
> *we saw euros in la in 94-5 and i can guarantee that uso langley bc member nik and our chapter president jan built canadas first euro in around winter96/97. that car eventually was sold to seattle( now tacoma) uso/uce member (now president) scott king.  scotts seattle coupe, uso langley bc jans blue fleetwood, uso langley corey's fleetwood, and uso portland pres jayson's( who later built lrm cover eddie guerrero orange fleetwood) green coupe were all featured in a spread in lrm. ill find the issue. seena's coupe came years later after all those lacs were sold to japan. uso northwest was the king of the euro cadillac in those days. silverdale, yakima, langley, portland where you at!!!! kita!! we're gonna ride again my uso!! one love.
> *


hmmm i gonna have to go diggin through all my lrms an see :nicoderm: but anyways..cars lookin fckn good :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TORONTO-JOE-LUX_@Oct 23 2007, 01:23 AM~9063506
> *hmmm i gonna have to go diggin through all my lrms an see  :nicoderm:  but anyways..cars lookin fckn good :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


og luxurious g was around in those days ....hes good people.


----------



## Maiden 76 (Nov 11, 2004)

rossilac!









any more updates dekay? on pins and needles! hno:


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Maiden 76_@Oct 23 2007, 02:35 AM~9063569
> *rossilac!
> 
> 
> ...


 was a coupe and later became a fleetwood. 1997. dekay i hope you dont mind this canadian lowrider walk down memory lane.


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

no updates, well pics at least. i will get some up on the weekend.  

and the "canadian lowrider history" is cool with me, cause 95-96 is when i first got into it. i was still building bikes, but ive heard about or seen alot of the cars your talkin about at the portland show back then.  

and at least you guys have a scene! im pretty much all alone out here :uh:


----------



## $$bigjoker$$ (Aug 12, 2004)

nice cant wait to see the pics


----------



## Howard Wolowitz (Jul 31, 2002)

I love this damn car :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Beautiful work, very well executed.


----------



## 64SUP (Jan 29, 2004)

VERY NICE CADY


----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

ur lac looks real good as well homie its ncie to see different styles n urs looks good


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

didnt get much done lately, but i got my glass trim/doorglass in.
i dont know if anyone else has figured it out yet, but you can modify these (usa parts supply ltd) weather strips to fit on you factory trim








they are only $24 but do not match up with the stock trim








just cut off the chrome (with a cutting disk, snips will twist them up)and sandwich the stock trim betwwen them. voila new belt trim. :cheesy: 
















and some advice to those who want to chrome or gold plate the window trim. dont do it, the slightest flex and it peels off. i had to get two of mine redone cause i wrecked it when reinstalling. :angry:


----------



## $$bigjoker$$ (Aug 12, 2004)

the weather stip u talkin about is it only the ruber or with the chrome on pic maybe i need it for my 4 door


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by $$bigjoker$$_@Oct 26 2007, 04:29 PM~9091270
> *the weather stip u talkin about is it only the ruber or with the chrome on pic maybe i need it for my 4 door
> *


no i comes with the chrome on, but it looks nothing like the stock chrome. so i cut the chrome off and added the rubber to the stock chrome (or gold in my case)  
and i believe they make it for 4 dr aswell.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78_@Feb 5 2007, 10:58 PM~7185372
> *i don't like 90'd caddies personally i think their played out
> *


 :uh:


----------



## raider18 (Sep 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78_@Feb 5 2007, 09:58 PM~7185372
> *i don't like 90'd caddies personally i think their played out but damn looks great with those mods alot cleaner :thumbsup:
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## $$bigjoker$$ (Aug 12, 2004)

can u pm me some pics of the modification i have to do?


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)




----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

bump for north of the 49th


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

i remember that issue, thats what made me want to buy a coupe.
wasnt the burgundy stock susp one the same guy as the yoda bike from back in the day?

gonna put a full day in the shop in tommorow, ill get some progress pics.


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dekay24_@Nov 11 2007, 11:42 PM~9206991
> *i remember that issue, thats what made me want to buy a coupe.
> wasnt the burgundy stock susp one the same guy as the yoda bike from back in the day?
> 
> ...


my favorite in that mag was rated X on the next page! that motherfucker was lovely! :cheesy:


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dekay24_@Nov 11 2007, 08:42 PM~9206991
> *i remember that issue, thats what made me want to buy a coupe.
> wasnt the burgundy stock susp one the same guy as the yoda bike from back in the day?
> 
> ...


ya, that was corey...yoda bike. all those lacs got sent to japan in 98....oh yeah that rootbeer one was canadas first euro-lac


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

pulled it outside for a rinse, gotta get it ready to get the top done, and im gonna stripe it soon.
























the dash skeleton is now fully welded, and with a removeable piece for the column.
















and i got some done on the lower dash. the lower part is built so it can be removed and be upholstersed. spot welding on all these bolts took forever!


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dekay24_@Nov 15 2007, 11:26 PM~9238651
> *pulled it outside for a rinse, gotta get it ready to get the top done, and im gonna stripe it soon.
> 
> 
> ...


nice fab work,gonna look real good


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78_@Feb 7 2007, 08:50 PM~7203906
> *HOLD UP
> 
> that makes no sense how you gonna build an 90'd caddy in the 80's
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

Not talking shit at all homie, I like what you did with th car  Just an observation, is it me or does it have the same lines as a Monte in the front. Clean car.


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

lookin real good mayne


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

what issue is this?


> _Originally posted by manu samoa_@Nov 11 2007, 06:22 PM~9205551
> *bump for north of the 49th
> *


----------



## crucialjp (Jan 25, 2004)

Looks good I love the trunk uffin:


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX (Jan 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by manu samoa_@Nov 11 2007, 08:22 PM~9205551
> *bump for north of the 49th
> *


i got this issue too


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX (Jan 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by manu samoa_@Oct 23 2007, 05:08 AM~9063551
> *og luxurious g was around in those days ....hes good people.
> *


  oh i know..ive been to surrey an langly..b4..  but i honestly though sena was the first...still diggin though :biggrin:


----------



## biggboy (Mar 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dekay24_@Feb 5 2007, 10:00 PM~7184665
> *im not gonna be posting to much cause i dont take alot of pics.
> ive been postponing starting my own topic till i got some of my unique mods finished.
> i still got a long way to go but here is where im at.
> ...


i like the rear mods,uhhhhm.if u dont mind i mite do somethin like that.. :biggrin:


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

^^^as long as you admit to everyone that asks, "i stole the idea" :tongue: 
and so you know, the trunk part was easy, have fun doing the bumper!


----------



## undr8ed (May 25, 2003)

This car is good inspiration...


----------



## biggboy (Mar 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dekay24_@Nov 28 2007, 10:49 PM~9327807
> *^^^as long as you admit to everyone that asks, "i stole the idea" :tongue:
> and so you know, the trunk part was easy, have fun doing the bumper!
> *


ok so I'm gonna steal your idea. :worship: as for the bumper,no problem.i will leave it to my buddy to do it.he's done great body mods.pure insanity for one.. :biggrin:


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

dbl pst


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

got most of the dash ready to upholster/paint today.i still have to shape the top pad a bit more, and i still have to build the console (which will mostly wait till i know what monitor/headunit ill be runnin)


----------



## Caddylac (Mar 18, 2006)




----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

:0 so slick , nice work man


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

i think it would look good as a baldtop :thumbsup:


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Dec 2 2007, 12:04 PM~9354769
> *i think it would look good as a baldtop :thumbsup:
> *


its getting a full cloth top as soon as i can find someone up here to do it.
i thought about leaving it bald, but i thought that might be too smoothed out.


----------



## cd blazin (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dekay24_@Dec 1 2007, 07:21 PM~9350724
> *got most of the dash ready to upholster/paint today.i still have to shape the top pad a bit more, and i still have to build the console (which will mostly wait till i know what monitor/headunit ill be runnin)
> 
> 
> ...


I like this car its different,but still looks good. Good job on the dash,i think it will look good. :biggrin:


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dekay24_@Oct 26 2007, 02:30 PM~9090667
> *didnt get much done lately, but i got my glass trim/doorglass in.
> i dont know if anyone else has figured it out yet, but you can modify these (usa parts supply ltd) weather strips to fit on you factory trim
> 
> ...


YOU HAVE A LINK TO THESE BRO ????


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dekay24_@Oct 26 2007, 02:30 PM~9090667
> *didnt get much done lately, but i got my glass trim/doorglass in.
> i dont know if anyone else has figured it out yet, but you can modify these (usa parts supply ltd) weather strips to fit on you factory trim
> 
> ...


YOU HAVE A LINK TO THESE BRO ????


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dekay24_@Oct 26 2007, 02:30 PM~9090667
> *didnt get much done lately, but i got my glass trim/doorglass in.
> i dont know if anyone else has figured it out yet, but you can modify these (usa parts supply ltd) weather strips to fit on you factory trim
> 
> ...


YOU HAVE A LINK TO THESE BRO ????


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Jun 9 2008, 02:16 AM~10827754
> *YOU HAVE A LINK TO THESE BRO ????
> *


http://www.usapartssupply.com/

Thats where he said he got em.


----------



## SCLA (Apr 12, 2003)

just curious, dont know if its been asked or not, how do u put gas in it? do u have to open the runk or where did u locate it at? looks real good by the way


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Jun 8 2008, 11:58 PM~10827906
> *http://www.usapartssupply.com/
> 
> Thats where he said he got em.
> *


YA GOT THAT LINK WHEN I DID A GOOGLE , BUT WASN'T SURE IF THAT IS 
THE RIGHT SPOT TO GET THEM .


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dekay24_@Dec 1 2007, 09:21 PM~9350724
> *got most of the dash ready to upholster/paint today.i still have to shape the top pad a bit more, and i still have to build the console (which will mostly wait till i know what monitor/headunit ill be runnin)
> 
> 
> ...


plese put a digital cluster in that hole :biggrin:


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Jun 9 2008, 12:46 AM~10828065
> *YA GOT THAT LINK WHEN I DID A GOOGLE , BUT WASN'T SURE IF THAT IS
> THE RIGHT SPOT TO GET THEM .
> *


sorry guys, i checked my bills. athough usapartsupply has similar ones, the ones i cut up to make new ones came from 1AAUTO. there ph# is 1 888 844 3933. they dont list them on their site anymore? so i dont know if they are still available? there is no part# on the bill, but they were called 77-84 coupedeville belt mouldings.
hope you can still get em.


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SCLA_@Jun 9 2008, 12:04 AM~10827924
> *just curious, dont know if its been asked or not, how do u put gas in it? do u have to open the runk or where did u locate it at? looks real good by the way
> *


still in the same spot, gotta pop the trunk to fill.


----------



## EL PECADOR (Nov 12, 2006)

:0


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Jun 9 2008, 08:16 AM~10828978
> *plese put a digital cluster in that hole  :biggrin:
> *


as soon as i get one!!!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

DAMN THIS GOING TO BE A GOOD LAC :0


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dekay24_@Jun 9 2008, 09:18 AM~10829352
> *sorry guys, i checked my bills. athough usapartsupply has similar ones, the ones i cut up to make new ones came from 1AAUTO. there ph# is 1 888 844 3933. they dont list them on their site anymore? so i dont know if they are still available? there is no part# on the bill, but they were called 77-84 coupedeville belt mouldings.
> hope you can still get em.
> *


JUST GOT OFF THE PHONE WITH THEM , & UNFORTUNATELY 
THEY DON'T CARRY THEM ANYMORE :tears:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by dekay24_@Jun 9 2008, 11:20 AM~10829370
> *still in the same spot, gotta pop the trunk to fill.
> *



i still havent finished frenching mine, all the sheetmetal i have been finding is a lesser guage than the sheetmetal on the decklid, do you happen to know the guage of it?


----------



## lowriders2choppers (Aug 1, 2003)

Looks really good. I like when people can do different things but still make it look cool as hell. I do agree the dash is gonna look bad ass when finished, the digital dash will set it off. props man.


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Jun 9 2008, 01:26 PM~10831138
> *i still havent finished frenching mine, all the sheetmetal i have been finding is a lesser guage than the sheetmetal on the decklid, do you happen to know the guage of it?
> *


i used the piece of the roof skin where i cut out for the sliding rag.


----------



## shavedmax (Mar 11, 2003)

'bout time i saw the caddy. we only get to see the pathy on NC!

LOOKS REALLY GOOD!


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

Im diggin this caddy man. I like subtle custom stuff like that. and you stole my grille idea  haha, just kiddin, Im just glad to see what that looks like. I love it.


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

vary nice man!!!


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by weatmaster_@Feb 6 2007, 04:43 AM~7187422
> *realy clean, i love it, the only thing i do not love is the trunk...
> *


what are you talking about, the trunk looks bad ass :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by dekay24_@Jun 9 2008, 05:38 PM~10832059
> *i used the piece of the roof skin where i cut out for the sliding rag.
> *



i know a guy who was gonna put a 44" moonroof in my cadi for 1,ooo.oo if i had that money, id have that same piece lol...


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

TTT for my favorite custom caddy


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

TTT looks good homie


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

real clean


----------



## -2-5-3- (Sep 17, 2003)

Anything new?


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 2-5-3-_@Jan 1 2009, 05:50 PM~12578359
> *Anything new?
> *


car is almost done, will be out for april. :biggrin: got some more unique mods i dont wanna leak.

no more posting progress pics........to many biters.


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

dont hate! i only stold the plate frenching idea! you sed it was ok! 

lol


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Jan 2 2009, 03:04 AM~12582671
> *dont hate! i only stold the plate frenching idea! you sed it was ok!
> 
> lol
> *


its only biting when your done. :roflmao: 

and thats not the only thing im doing different, i gotta keep some things under wraps.


----------



## BigTime77 (May 5, 2006)

Just found this topic looking good shaun


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## BigTime77 (May 5, 2006)

I'm too late for the pics tho they're already taken down for top secret reasons


----------



## weatmaster (Aug 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dekay24_@Jan 2 2009, 04:50 AM~12580397
> *car is almost done, will be out for april. :biggrin: got some more unique mods i dont wanna leak.
> 
> no more posting progress pics........to many biters.
> *


nah, keep us posted...


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

can you post some of your old pics? it was looking real nice


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

sorry guys, you can wait a couple months.

then i will post the build from start to finish.


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

i cant see shit :uh: all pics coming up as photobucket errors


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

ttt


----------



## specialk11232 (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

whutz gud up in hurr?


----------



## $$bigjoker$$ (Aug 12, 2004)

x3 we need some pics bro cant wait to see the finished car


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

she's close!!!!

just waiting on getting the trunk back from airbrush, and getting the seats/doors back from the upholstry shop.

besides that, just got some little details to finish up.

soon :biggrin:


----------



## wop_inda_wood (Feb 12, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dekay24_@May 31 2009, 08:22 PM~14055557
> * she's close!!!!
> 
> just waiting on getting the trunk back from airbrush, and getting the seats/doors back from the upholstry shop.
> ...


love the name of the car, cant wait to see it bro..


----------



## B22Below (Sep 25, 2009)

Is it done now? Cant see any pics, guess you moved them around in photobucket.


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

time to post pics now its finished :biggrin:


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

heres some, now i want to see details :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

now that is sexy. lays low and that top is on the money. mad props.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:wow:


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

haha, i knew as soon as it came out, this topic would get bumped.

i will try take some good daylight/detail pics later this week.  

deffinetly feels good to be driving it again. :biggrin:


----------



## weatmaster (Aug 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dekay24_@Apr 5 2010, 05:09 AM~17097011
> *haha, i knew as soon as it came out, this topic would get bumped.
> 
> i will try take some good daylight/detail pics later this week.
> ...


Oh man, I always wondered what happened with that ride - it came out nice as hell - just how I expected when I saw the first pics.

Lets see a shit load of detail pics right here


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

Nice work! :thumbsup:


----------



## IRONHEAD (Feb 26, 2002)

TTT :0


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@Apr 4 2010, 06:07 PM~17095173
> *heres some, now i want to see details  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...




*Is there a Coupe out there that can hold a candle in the wind to this one*


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

:thumbsup: love it!


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

couple good pics of a friends camera


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

i love the sliding rag, you dont see too many of those anymore!


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Apr 8 2010, 11:17 AM~17133858
> *i love the sliding rag, you dont see too many of those anymore!
> *


its power too! :biggrin:


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

Damn, unreal. The interior, paint and pinstripping are amazing. Good to see you finished it all up. Can't wait to see it in person!!


----------



## 4DA702 (Feb 9, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by dekay24_@Apr 8 2010, 01:27 PM~17133959
> *its power too! :biggrin:
> *


 OOOOMG!!! :boink::boink::boink::boink::boink:


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by doctahouse_@Apr 19 2010, 07:03 AM~17234816
> *Damn, unreal. The interior, paint and pinstripping are amazing. Good to see you finished it all up. Can't wait to see it in person!!
> *


thanx dude, i should have her out in alta a few times this summer.


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dekay24_@Apr 8 2010, 09:31 AM~17133480
> *couple good pics of a friends camera
> 
> 
> ...



Just had to stop by and show this caddy more Love Uso. It is going to be one of my inspirations for my Build so THANKS :biggrin:


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Apr 22 2010, 07:08 PM~17274666
> *Just had to stop by and show this caddy more Love Uso. It is going to be one of my inspirations for my Build so THANKS  :biggrin:
> *


thanx man, dont be afraid to try something a little different sometimes.  









been driving it alot this week.

taking it to a out of town rod-show this weekend. a good friend out there is a profesional photographer. he's gonna do a nice set of pics, so expect to see em next week.


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dekay24_@Apr 22 2010, 07:11 PM~17275227
> *thanx man, dont be afraid to try something a little different sometimes.
> 
> 
> ...



Got a few ideas up my sleeve :biggrin:


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe (Oct 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dekay24_@Apr 22 2010, 07:11 PM~17275227
> *thanx man, dont be afraid to try something a little different sometimes.
> 
> 
> ...



that shit is clean homie!


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by manu samoa_@Nov 11 2007, 06:22 PM~9205551
> *bump for north of the 49th
> *


Anyone know what issue this is. I want this one soooo bad?


----------



## weatmaster (Aug 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dekay24_@Apr 23 2010, 03:11 AM~17275227
> *thanx man, dont be afraid to try something a little different sometimes.
> 
> 
> ...


Can´t wait to see em...


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by weatmaster_@Apr 26 2010, 02:25 PM~17307887
> *Can´t wait to see em...
> *


x2


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dekay24+Apr 22 2010, 06:11 PM~17275227-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know I'm about two and a half years late to this discussion, but I think mine was the 5th one to hit the streets out there b/c Brown Joe from USO also had a champagne 90d fleet as well. I think the only thing I was first in Canada to do was to gold leaf and stripe my rims. But heck, I stole that little detail idea from "red wine". :tongue: 



> _Originally posted by manu samoa+Oct 23 2007, 01:04 AM~9063485-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Negative :no:


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@May 6 2010, 02:34 PM~17411696
> *I just found this topic. Your lac looks real clean. It is cool seeing a lac take a different direction and come out looking nice.
> I know I'm about two and a half years late to this discussion, but I think mine was the 5th one to hit the streets out there b/c Brown Joe from USO also had a champagne 90d fleet as well. I think the only thing I was first in Canada to do was to gold leaf and stripe my rims. But heck, I stole that little detail idea from "red wine". :tongue:
> Werd. I started my build in 99.
> ...


what up seena :wave:


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by manu samoa_@May 6 2010, 03:56 PM~17412296
> *what up seena :wave:
> *


Trying to stay busy homie


----------



## weatmaster (Aug 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dekay24_@Apr 23 2010, 03:11 AM~17275227
> *taking it to a out of town rod-show this weekend. a good friend out there is a profesional photographer. he's gonna do a nice set of pics, so expect to see em next week.
> *


Where the pics at?


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by weatmaster_@May 8 2010, 01:20 AM~17426153
> *Where the pics at?
> *


he's taking his time on them, but im not gonna say nothing because he is doing them for nothing. 
here is the one he did give me.


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@May 6 2010, 04:34 PM~17411696
> *I just found this topic. Your lac looks real clean. It is cool seeing a lac take a different direction and come out looking nice.
> I know I'm about two and a half years late to this discussion, but I think mine was the 5th one to hit the streets out there b/c Brown Joe from USO also had a champagne 90d fleet as well. I think the only thing I was first in Canada to do was to gold leaf and stripe my rims. But heck, I stole that little detail idea from "red wine". :tongue:
> Werd. I started my build in 99.
> ...


thanx dude, i never got to see yours out in bc, but your car is deffinetly one of my favs in vegas every year.


----------



## allcoupedup (Jan 11, 2002)

Again, lovin the coupe. I want that pic in hi-res. Can you post it un-resized?


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Apr 26 2010, 02:19 AM~17303055
> *Anyone know what issue this is. I want this one soooo bad?
> *


  i had that issue!! it was one of my favorites, but it got ruined in my last house water leak soaked allll my old magazines :angry:


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dekay24_@May 8 2010, 07:48 AM~17427416
> *thanx dude, i never got to see yours out in bc, but your car is deffinetly one of my favs in vegas every year.
> *


Thanks Patna. Coupe Devilles Unite :h5:


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by allcoupedup+May 8 2010, 03:09 PM~17428746-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 uffin:


----------



## DOUGHBOY20 (Feb 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dekay24_@Apr 8 2010, 09:31 AM~17133480
> *couple good pics of a friends camera
> 
> 
> ...


  BADASS R!DE HOM!E :biggrin:


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dekay24_@May 8 2010, 08:46 AM~17427403
> *he's taking his time on them, but im not gonna say nothing because he is doing them for nothing.
> here is the one he did give me.
> 
> ...



:worship: :worship: * RIGHT CLICK AND SAVE * :worship: :worship:


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dekay24_@Apr 8 2010, 10:31 AM~17133480
> *couple good pics of a friends camera
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

super nice..


----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dekay24_@May 8 2010, 11:46 AM~17427403
> *he's taking his time on them, but im not gonna say nothing because he is doing them for nothing.
> here is the one he did give me.
> 
> ...


going to be using this pic as my avi :happysad: :biggrin:


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 12 2010, 06:20 AM~17463336
> *going to be using this pic as my avi :happysad:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: 


thanx everyone!!! im glad people are feeling my little twists on things.

ive been enjoying it, driving it all week


----------



## UFAMEA (Apr 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dekay24_@May 12 2010, 07:40 AM~17464007
> *:biggrin:
> thanx everyone!!! im glad people are feeling my little twists on things.
> 
> ...


enjoy it uso uffin:


----------



## gizmoscustoms (Sep 21, 2007)




----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by UFAMEA_@May 12 2010, 11:04 AM~17465255
> *enjoy it uso uffin:
> *


every minute big USO.


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

OKAY SO I'LL BE THE FIRST TO ASK CAN I GET A TRUNK SHOT :biggrin:


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 3 thumbs up USO!!


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@May 23 2010, 10:45 PM~17582155
> *OKAY SO I'LL BE THE FIRST TO ASK CAN I GET A TRUNK SHOT  :biggrin:
> *


this is the only one i got uso. buddy that did my pro photos didnt get them finished before he went to europe for a few weeks, so this is the only shitty pic i got. 









and im still waiting for my uso edition zenith for the spare! :biggrin:


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dekay24_@May 23 2010, 10:14 PM~17582543
> *this is the only one i got uso. buddy that did my pro photos didnt get them finished before he went to europe for a few weeks, so this is the only shitty pic i got.
> 
> 
> ...



:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

a few detail pics a friend took at a show. :cheesy:


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dekay24_@Jul 28 2010, 11:49 AM~18163455
> *a few detail pics a friend took at a show. :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: 
The attention to detail on it is top notch!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dekay24_@Jul 28 2010, 01:49 PM~18163455
> *a few detail pics a friend took at a show. :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


should of named it El chingon :biggrin: cause it looks bad ass


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dekay24_@Jul 28 2010, 10:49 AM~18163455
> *a few detail pics a friend took at a show. :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Jul 30 2010, 09:54 AM~18183943
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## cadilinc (Jul 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dekay24_@Apr 8 2010, 09:31 AM~17133480
> *couple good pics of a friends camera
> 
> 
> ...


Love this Car. :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: CONGRATULATIONS one of the bests so far diffrent mods :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cadilinc_@Jul 30 2010, 05:53 PM~18187520
> *Love this Car.  :0  :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  CONGRATULATIONS  one of the bests so far diffrent mods  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


pm sent


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

did you get your wood grain window switch trim pieces redone?


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 1 2010, 08:54 PM~18202269
> *did you get your wood grain window switch trim pieces redone?
> *


the armrests are scratch bulit, and the window switches moved to the center console.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

would you happen to have any parts to change my coupe side windows to the fleetwood quarters windows? LMK please :naughty:


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 9 2010, 11:00 AM~18264251
> *would you happen to have any parts to change my coupe side windows to the fleetwood quarters windows? LMK please :naughty:
> *


sorry dude.

p.s. coupes look better anyway. roof/window lines have more flow.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Hey bro, would you happen to have any of the trim pieces for the vinyl top on the fleetwood. PM Me if you do thanks bro!


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Sep 28 2010, 03:43 PM~18683640
> *Hey bro, would you happen to have any of the trim pieces for the vinyl top on the fleetwood. PM Me if you do thanks bro!
> 
> 
> ...


 :nosad: just coupe ones, which im sure you know are too short.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dekay24_@Sep 28 2010, 09:10 PM~18685890
> *:nosad: just coupe ones, which im sure you know are too short.
> *


:rofl: :rofl: it was one of those things that I didnt think about till the last minute


----------



## benz88 (Nov 23, 2007)

UP for the homeboy.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

never knew about this topic.. lol.
rides looking right man..
good work.


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by benz88+Nov 6 2010, 03:51 PM~19002306-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


not much left of the build pics :happysad: , i took them down because i was getting too many biters on some of the mods. 
but now that its done (for now) i may put some of the progress pics back up.

i did take some pics today before i put it away for the season. i will put them up tommorow.


----------



## cd blazin (Feb 21, 2005)

love the car bro! its nice to see something different but still classy!! good job! :biggrin:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by dekay24_@Nov 6 2010, 09:16 PM~19003807
> *
> not much left of the build pics :happysad: , i took them down because i was getting too many biters on some of the mods.
> but now that its done (for now) i may put some of the progress pics back up.
> ...


lol.,.. bite all they want...

you still know you the one that made the sammich.. haha...

:happysad: :biggrin: 

sorry been a long night of drinkin.. and the embers of the fire still 4 foot round and burning redhot. haha..


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

i was bored yesterday, and it is probably the last nice week before the snow flies, so i decided to take some pics while out cruisin.


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dekay24_@Nov 7 2010, 10:54 AM~19007081
> *i was bored yesterday, and it is probably the last nice week before the snow flies, so i decided to take some pics while out cruisin.
> 
> 
> ...


I love that you take it out for cruises!

TTT for the baddest coupe outta Canada


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by dekay24_@Nov 7 2010, 11:54 AM~19007081
> *i was bored yesterday, and it is probably the last nice week before the snow flies, so i decided to take some pics while out cruisin.
> 
> 
> ...


  
lookin good man


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LacN_Thru_@Nov 7 2010, 01:39 PM~19008107
> *I love that you take it out for cruises!
> 
> TTT for the baddest coupe outta Canada
> *


thanx dude.  

not just for cruises. i drive it ALOT, im at work right now with it sitting outside.  

BUILT TO BE DRIVEN! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

well, its time to get started on some upgrades. :cheesy: 

this is the donor car. i will be using this for doing a new frame/5.7engine swap. this way i can build an entire running/rolling chasis while im still driving the car. then when its ready, i swap the body etc over.

i started dismantling this weekend. (ive actually had the car over a yr, and sold some pieces off it already)

















and as usual im gonna be doing something different, she is gonna lay even harder this time!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:wow:


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dekay24+Nov 7 2010, 02:22 PM~19008416-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I guess that's all you have left to do to this bad bitch :cheesy: 
Can't wait to see what you do homie


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@Oct 10 2007, 10:54 PM~8974882
> *Damn did he just say he dont like caddies?????????? Never heard that one before :0  :0
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

same here , never heard that before.... :wow: :wow: 

:dunno: :dunno:


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

did some dismantling

i cut the body off so i could use the floorpan as a reference when doing frame mods.
since im going to be doing some significant changes to the frame i want to be able to "double check" throughout the build that i will have no issues when it comes time to put the coupe body on.



















i keep feeling guilty about cutting this one apart because it is so clean no matter where i look. the floor boards are like new!!!









oh well. :happysad: its going to a better cause. :biggrin:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

oh my god!


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

:0 cant wait to see what you have in store next


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by dekay24_@Jan 12 2011, 11:47 AM~19574807
> *did some dismantling
> 
> i cut the body off so i could use the floorpan as a reference when doing frame mods.
> ...


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

Nice job on the chop!!


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by doctahouse_@Jan 13 2011, 10:18 AM~19584784
> *Nice job on the chop!!
> *


you dont get to have ALL the fun chopping up 4drs. :biggrin:


----------



## undr8ed (May 25, 2003)

I just noticed this lac was going through some more... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dekay24_@Jan 12 2011, 11:47 AM~19574807
> *did some dismantling
> 
> i cut the body off so i could use the floorpan as a reference when doing frame mods.
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## $$bigjoker$$ (Aug 12, 2004)

whats going on with the parts of the parts caddy? need a few parts maybe if u dont need em anymore

pm bro


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by $$bigjoker$$_@Jan 13 2011, 01:56 PM~19586446
> *whats going on with the parts of the parts caddy? need a few parts maybe if u dont need em anymore
> 
> pm bro
> *


pm'd


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dekay24+Aug 15 2010, 10:36 PM~18317509-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I did the same thing for an Impala but I only kept the back half for being able to reference it for suspension and rearend clearance.



I love this ride. I can't believe I over looked this build. So many custom touches and tastefull body mods all done properly. After you posted in my topic I searched yours and I'm not dissapointed. :thumbsup:


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

i keep feeling guilty about cutting this one apart because it is so clean no matter where i look. the floor boards are like new!!!









oh well. :happysad: its going to a better cause. :biggrin:
[/quote]

f it man they made millions of 4 doors do what you gotta do


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jan 13 2011, 06:39 PM~19588869
> *Finally somebody else get's it. I ended up selling the last Caddy I had because I just couldn't fall in love with the fleetwood trim package.
> Please do I feel left out showing up late and having to imagine what your earlier posts were describing.
> I did the same thing for an Impala but I only kept the back half for being able to reference it for suspension and rearend clearance.
> ...


thanx dude, that means alot to me coming from a fabricator such as yourself.

if im bored at work one of these days i will put all the removed pics back up.

i need the rear floor section for the notch clearance (thats right, im doing a notch so she lays fully) and the front section to test tranny clearance since im gonna do a frame z. :biggrin:


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dekay24_@Jan 13 2011, 10:43 PM~19586927
> *pm'd
> *



would be cool if you'd help this brother get a hook on parts, big joker needs to finish his lac!!


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Jan 14 2011, 04:10 PM~19597811
> *would be cool if you'd help this brother get a hook on parts, big joker needs to finish his lac!!
> *


already got his list, ive got most of it and am getting it all together this weekend so i can give him a condition and price.


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe (Oct 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dekay24_@Jan 12 2011, 10:47 AM~19574807
> *did some dismantling
> 
> i cut the body off so i could use the floorpan as a reference when doing frame mods.
> ...


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dekay24_@Jan 14 2011, 07:29 PM~19599341
> *already got his list, ive got most of it and am getting it all together this weekend so i can give him a condition and price.
> *


:thumbsup:
This dude is the man for caddy parts :biggrin:


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

theres a special place in hell for people who cut up clean cars  















































































jk keep up the good work :thumbsup:


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LacN_Thru+Jan 14 2011, 07:55 PM~19599538-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


if there is hot cars there, im in!!! :biggrin: 

meh, its a 4dr anyway.


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dekay24_@Jan 15 2011, 03:29 AM~19599341
> *already got his list, ive got most of it and am getting it all together this weekend so i can give him a condition and price.
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## weatmaster (Aug 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Jan 14 2011, 11:10 PM~19597811
> *would be cool if you'd help this brother get a hook on parts, big joker needs to finish his lac!!
> *


first of all he needs to start so he can finish it


----------



## $$bigjoker$$ (Aug 12, 2004)

dekay and me are making the deal the next weeks!!!


these parts are awesome cant pass :biggrin:  cant wait to pick up the box from the customs!!

i have near everything for the 90`s conversion then!! except for some little parts but um sure dekay will help me out again :cheesy:

thanks dekay for the help


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by $$bigjoker$$_@Jan 17 2011, 04:29 PM~19621797
> *dekay and me are making the deal the next weeks!!!
> these parts are awesome cant pass  :biggrin:    cant wait to pick up the box from the customs!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dekay24_@Jan 18 2011, 04:03 AM~19623693
> *
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## Big E (Jun 22, 2004)

TTT


----------



## Big E (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Jul 30 2010, 07:54 AM~18183943
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :rofl: :roflmao: :rofl:


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big E_@Jan 27 2011, 01:33 AM~19710384
> *:rofl:  :roflmao:  :rofl:
> *


 :wave: sup uso.



hopefully i will have some progress pics by the weekend. i brought the rolling chassis to work to clean up this week.
not alot of progress has been made since ive been stuck at work. 31-13hr days straight......im only on day 12 :uh:


----------



## Big E (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dekay24_@Jan 27 2011, 10:16 AM~19711952
> *:wave: sup uso.
> hopefully i will have some progress pics by the weekend. i brought the rolling chassis to work to clean up this week.
> not alot of progress has been made since ive been stuck at work. 31-13hr days straight......im only on day 12 :uh:
> *


 :h5: wut up uso...don't kill youself homie,your car is a piece of art ,so take your time  ...i got alot of work ahead of me for mine haha


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

took her to work to clean her up a lil.

then me and a buddy took a little cruise. felt good.




























then right before we pulled it into the garage the water pump siezed.  
we kept driving anyway till the belt blew off.  











my neighbors must love me. :biggrin:


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Thats some good shit right there.


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

oh my


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

Awesome!!!! Too bad the pump went so soon lol


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dekay24_@Jan 29 2011, 01:22 PM~19730457
> *took her to work to clean her up a lil.
> 
> then me and a buddy took a little cruise. felt good.
> ...


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

not too much headway, been workin alot. just about ready to go to the blaster.



















as you can see, its clearly 2" too tall!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

How much do you have to z the front?


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

since im chopping the ugly "step" off on the side frame rails, i will need about 1-1/4" for it to lay flat frame. ive already measured the tranny tunnel, and i have 1-3/4" clearance there and over 2" at the hood. so it should go smoothly..........................should. :happysad: 

and im not doing the "Z" myself. joel liss at mindliss metal in winnipeg will be doing the major mods, i will just be doing the "cosmetic" stuff like filling holes and smoothing the rails out.


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

Have you considered the idea of doing custom lower A arms that would step up at the lower ball joint to allow the frame to drop down further? I'd be willing to bet with that and maybe a taller lower ball joint you could get the frame on the pavement without the Z. 

Either way I'm interested in how it all comes together. Not many people focusing on getting low these days.


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Feb 17 2011, 10:13 PM~19897852
> *Have you considered the idea of doing custom lower A arms that would step up at the lower ball joint to allow the frame to drop down further? I'd be willing to bet with that and maybe a taller lower ball joint you could get the frame on the pavement without the Z.
> 
> Either way I'm interested in how it all comes together. Not many people focusing on getting low these days.
> *


getting the crossmember to lay on the ground isnt the issue.

im actually going to be running caprice 2" drop spindles. that will actually put me at 1" below the ground. then i will put 1" taller coils to bring it back up to ground level. a 1"drop spindle would have worked to make it lay crossmember, but they only come in 2". and this way i can runn a bit more coil anyway.

the z will be so the front crossmember doesnt hang lower than the frame rails once the step is cut off(like you did). and it will also move the motor/trans up the same amount.

if all this goes as planned, my chrome rockers should be about 1" off the asphault. :biggrin:


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

I wasn't even thinking about the crossmember hanging down lower, I saw the pic of the frame rail and was just thinking about that. Just a word of warning when you chop the step out the frame gets very flimsy and will easily distort so be sure to brace it until you put something back in it's place. I can't remember if I mentioned that to you before or not, so hopefully I'm not repeating myself.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

what is the Z :around:


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU+Feb 17 2011, 11:36 PM~19898856-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i kinda figured there would be some guys that dont understand that term.

"Z"ing a frame is an old hotrodder thing to get the body lower by moving the whole front frame clip up, then re-welding it higher, then dropping it back down for the rad support. 

here is a pic of somebody doing it on a caprice.(obviously not finished welding/gusseting)


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dekay24_@Feb 18 2011, 01:22 PM~19901472
> *you didnt say it to me, but i saw it in your thread.
> thanx, it wont be getting cut out till i have a brace in there.
> i kinda figured there would be some guys that dont understand that term.
> ...


good info thanks, :h5:


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

here is a pic of somebody doing it on a caprice.(obviously not finished welding/gusseting)











Nicks caprice?


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by doctahouse_@Feb 18 2011, 01:13 PM~19902267
> *here is a pic of somebody doing it on a caprice.(obviously not finished welding/gusseting)
> 
> 
> ...


no, i found that pic on street source, some dude down south on a box caprice.

i didnt think nicks was z'd????


----------



## benz88 (Nov 23, 2007)

looks good shaun!


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by benz88_@Feb 18 2011, 02:40 PM~19902724
> *looks good shaun!
> *


X2 man.
keep the pics commin


----------



## benz88 (Nov 23, 2007)

maybe i'll go grab my frame from the trailer park and start cleaning it haha


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by benz88_@Feb 19 2011, 02:23 AM~19908017
> *maybe i'll go grab my frame from the trailer park and start cleaning it haha
> *


do it!


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

not alot to report, to busy doing home reno's

but i did get a couple suspension goodies in so the progress can start as soon asthe frame gets blasted.


----------



## benz88 (Nov 23, 2007)

what size?


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)




----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by benz88_@Mar 6 2011, 05:59 PM~20029396
> *what size?
> *


8s and 10s. 
but i may end up having to go 8s in the rear too, its gonna come down to how much higher the axle goes into the body. right now cylinders are less than 2" from my speakers......and i gotta get the frame down 3" more than where im at now.........so we will see what happens.

i also need to go over the idea with joel of mounting the cylinders "behind" the axle. so the powerball can sit lower. just an brainstorm i had.


p.s. any of you guys have problems with bmh cups not fitting in bmh coils?????


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dekay24_@Mar 6 2011, 05:50 PM~20029705
> *8s and 10s.
> but i may end up having to go 8s in the rear too, its gonna come down to how much higher the axle goes into the body. right now cylinders are less than 2" from my speakers......and i gotta get the frame down 3" more than where im at now.........so we will see what happens.
> 
> ...



Can you move you upper coil pockets higher? Not sure if you're using a sub box up there or not. Use pipe and come up though the floor pan so at least you'll have some coil for ride quality lol.

Yes, I've had to grind the inside of the coils many times.


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by doctahouse_@Mar 6 2011, 07:45 PM~20030065
> *Can you move you upper coil pockets higher? Not sure if you're using a sub box up there or not.  Use pipe and come up though the floor pan so at least you'll have some coil for ride quality lol.
> 
> Yes, I've had to grind the inside of the coils many times.
> *


the whole crossmember and 4-link are getting redone. the new bridge will have the "pockets" for decent size coils. my problem is gonna be how high are they gonna have to come into the trunk to get the frame on the ground. i do have a box between the cylinders, which will have to loose some size aswell.


----------



## benz88 (Nov 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dekay24_@Mar 6 2011, 06:50 PM~20029705
> *8s and 10s.
> but i may end up having to go 8s in the rear too, its gonna come down to how much higher the axle goes into the body. right now cylinders are less than 2" from my speakers......and i gotta get the frame down 3" more than where im at now.........so we will see what happens.
> 
> ...


Me and jonny had to shave atleast 1/2" off the inside of the coils. :happysad:


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by benz88_@Mar 6 2011, 11:41 PM~20032629
> *Me and jonny had to shave atleast 1/2" off the inside of the coils. :happysad:
> 
> 
> ...




Damn that's alot of work for a little die grinder.


Try using a cylinder stone or cone stone. You can get them at welding supply shops, Acklands etc. They thread into your grinder and make simple work of grinding in pipe or coils. It makes a uniform grind job in the end.


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by doctahouse_@Mar 7 2011, 08:42 AM~20033719
> *
> Try using a cylinder stone or cone stone. You can get them at welding supply shops, Acklands etc. They thread into your grinder and make simple work of grinding in pipe or coils. It makes a uniform grind job in the end.
> 
> ...


never seen those before. thanx, im gonna have to go get one.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dekay24_@Feb 18 2011, 01:22 PM~19901472
> *you didnt say it to me, but i saw it in your thread.
> thanx, it wont be getting cut out till i have a brace in there.
> i kinda figured there would be some guys that dont understand that term.
> ...


I bought this hotrodders dvd the other day and they made reference to the Z'ing of a lead sled :happysad:


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by doctahouse+Mar 6 2011, 08:45 PM~20030065-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Don't forget to factor in how far the cylinder will poke into the car when the coil compresses. I started down the path of doing deeper pockets for my rear coils to get the car to lay and still have coil, but once I calculated the compressed height of the coil I realized the cylinder would end up going out my back glass if the coil ever compressed too much.


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Mar 7 2011, 07:12 PM~20037868
> *Don't forget to factor in how far the cylinder will poke into the car when the coil compresses. I started down the path of doing deeper pockets for my rear coils to get the car to lay and still have coil, but once I calculated the compressed height of the coil I realized the cylinder would end up going out my back glass if the coil ever compressed too much.
> *


ive thought of that too, thats why i fear i may only be able to run 8" back there even though the 10" will fit. thats another reason why i want to look into the idea of moving the powerball/coil pocket to slightly behind the axle.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dekay24_@Mar 8 2011, 10:06 AM~20041184
> *ive thought of that too, thats why i fear i may only be able to run 8" back there even though the 10" will fit. thats another reason why i want to look into the idea of moving the powerball/coil pocket to slightly behind the axle.
> *


Ever consider just running acumulators with no coil? That way the cylinder only needs to be able to pivot a little but won't move up and down. Thats the only thing I could come up with to be able to get the longest cylinder possible to fit.


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

hno: ive never ridden in a car that runs only accumulators, so im not sure if id like it. 
and i like to drive my shit alot, so id rather sacrifice stroke length over ride quality if i have to.

im still gonna move forward with the 10s, they can easily be swapped out for shorter ones after if needed.

anybody know what the smallest tele's come in?


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

Black magic will do custom length telescopics for you, it just costs a little more and may take a bit longer to ship. They will also do a side port 10" to gain a bit more room for you.


----------



## benz88 (Nov 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by doctahouse_@Mar 7 2011, 08:42 AM~20033719
> *Damn that's alot of work for a little die grinder.
> Try using a cylinder stone or cone stone. You can get them at welding supply shops, Acklands etc. They thread into your grinder and make simple work of grinding in pipe or coils. It makes a uniform grind job in the end.
> 
> ...


yep. especially when the dish breaks and goes flying at a car with candy :wow: :cheesy:


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Mar 8 2011, 02:55 PM~20043398
> *Black magic will do custom length telescopics for you, it just costs a little more and may take a bit longer to ship. They will also do a side port 10" to gain a bit more room for you.
> *


good to know! :thumbsup: thanx.


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

You planning on three wheelin at all? or just up and down?


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

im not sure i will be able to. 
as it is now if im not carefull (if i do it at full rear lock up)my tailight bashes the ground pretty hard. if im 3" lower than now, i could do some serious damage, so 3ing might be a bad idea.

i guess i will have to get all the 3's out of my system before this new frame is done!!! :happysad:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dekay24_@Mar 8 2011, 10:53 PM~20046139
> *im not sure i will be able to.
> as it is now if im not carefull (if i do it at full rear lock up)my tailight bashes the ground pretty hard. if im 3" lower than now, i could do some serious damage, so 3ing might be a bad idea.
> 
> ...


:biggrin:


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dekay24_@Mar 8 2011, 07:53 PM~20046139
> *im not sure i will be able to.
> as it is now if im not carefull (if i do it at full rear lock up)my tailight bashes the ground pretty hard. if im 3" lower than now, i could do some serious damage, so 3ing might be a bad idea.
> 
> ...



Then why not mount the rams to the lower control arms. Build a set of heavy duty lower arms (and mounts), forget the power balls, run a heim joints for simplicity and use acculators for ride quality.

Sounds simple enough but will take some engineering to get the stroke angle right and maybe some sheet metal work to your floor pan? Maybe machine threads into the ram casings so you can thread the ram into place and it don't move but be serviceable..

With 8's or even 6's close to piviot point, you'll get some big lift in the rear.

If you're worried about ride quality and don't want accumulators, run a triple convuluted bag in place of the factory coil. A little compressor to add air as needed for cushion.



Ok, want to go all out? Run micro switches so when it's dumped, the bags will fill the proper pressure.

I'll stop now :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by doctahouse_@Mar 9 2011, 02:28 PM~20051642
> *Then why not mount the rams to the lower control arms. Build a set of heavy duty lower arms (and mounts), forget the power balls, run a heim joints for simplicity and use acculators for ride quality.
> 
> Sounds simple enough but will take some engineering to get the stroke angle right and maybe some sheet metal work to your floor pan? Maybe machine threads into the ram casings so you can thread the ram into place and it don't move but be serviceable..
> ...


hahaha :roflmao: ive brainstormed all of the ideas youve suggested.

i dont think i can move the cylinders forward onto the arms because it would interupt the back seat, and im not to keen on them being at an angle either. the whole "no coils, just accumulators" thing kinda scares me too. 

and hydroholics already makes the treaded cylinders for mac-strut applications, i looked into it.

i remeber seeing those "around the cylinder" bags a few years ago and did think of that, but really dont want to now add a compressor and air valves to the mix too.

i think moving the cylinders and coils back on the axle just 3" will put them just enough that i can put them on a small "perch" off the bottom of the axle. this will make my cylinders sit 3"or more lower on the axle. if this doesnt work, i cant see why just running some smaller tele's wouldnt do the trick. im not big into huge lockup, i would just like it to match or excede the front lift.


----------



## Big E (Jun 22, 2004)

TTT


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big E_@Apr 12 2011, 12:41 AM~20317027
> *TTT
> *


 :wave: 

no real progress lately, i want to get all my house reno's done before cruising season.


----------



## Big E (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dekay24_@Apr 12 2011, 08:43 AM~20318282
> *:wave:
> 
> no real progress lately, i want to get all my house reno's done before cruising season.
> *


 :wave: wut up uso..i love your car uso,i can't to see your updates


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

The Lac is looking great man! You still got the Pathfinder?


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@May 17 2011, 07:08 PM~20573350
> *The Lac is looking great man!  You still got the Pathfinder?
> *


thanx. ya i still got it. i might give it a summer off this yr though, i like driving the lac too much. :biggrin:


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by andrewlister+Apr 4 2010, 08:07 PM~17095173-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



holy hell man, this is fucken sweet man, for reals...

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:yes:


----------



## benz88 (Nov 23, 2007)

Hope you dont mind me posting some from the shocker Shaun


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by benz88_@May 22 2011, 08:52 PM~20606959
> *Hope you dont mind me posting some from the shocker Shaun
> 
> 
> ...


nice pics


----------



## weatmaster (Aug 13, 2005)

good shots from a hella nice ride


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by benz88_@May 22 2011, 09:52 PM~20606959
> *Hope you dont mind me posting some from the shocker Shaun
> *


  
good pics, thanx man.

im hoping to have a couple minor changes done by the time shocker rolls around this yr.


----------



## CADILLACSAM (Feb 13, 2005)

This Caddy is CREAM!! looking good fam :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by benz88_@May 22 2011, 11:52 PM~20606959
> *Hope you dont mind me posting some from the shocker Shaun
> 
> 
> ...


  I like that dash pad, turned out nice :thumbsup:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

man this is such a different but tasteful approach man. a really good job going out of the box and pulling off what most would have never tried to do. Good job dekay


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 24 2011, 08:36 AM~20617412
> *man this is such a different but tasteful approach man. a really good job going out of the box and pulling off what most would have never tried to do. Good job dekay
> *


thanx skim. every once and awile somebody has to try something different and not do the "same old' same old"


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by benz88+May 22 2011, 07:52 PM~20606959-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

frame is blasted.









and got dropped of at minldiss metal fab, in winnipeg this weekend.
getting a frame z, step notch, low-profile 4 link, lower frame step shaved off, and all smoothed out.:biggrin:









floor pan is on there for 4link and z reference so i have no problems when i put my coupe body on.


----------



## $$bigjoker$$ (Aug 12, 2004)

any news about the parts we have talk about in winter


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

looking good dekay. cant wait to see it on the ground!


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

$$bigjoker$$ said:


> any news about the parts we have talk about in winter


pm,d



arabretard said:


> looking good dekay. cant wait to see it on the ground!


thanx dude, i cant wait to see it myself!!!! im hoping to be the lowest.


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

i was bored the other day and did this. this should be my new tuck when complete.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

dekay24 said:


> frame is blasted.
> 
> 
> 
> ...















Now that's the way to do it!!! Too bad more people don't think like you.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

dekay24 said:


> frame is blasted.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Smart man :thumbsup: ! I look forward to seeing how the frame turns out with all the mods  



dekay24 said:


> i was bored the other day and did this. this should be my new tuck when complete.


:wow:
It's gonna look good laid the fuck out :yes:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Looking good!!


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

BUMP! Any progress to post bro :biggrin: :dunno:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

dekay24 said:


> frame is blasted.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Been awhile since i been in the topic. shit looks good man.


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

LacN_Thru said:


> BUMP! Any progress to post bro :biggrin: :dunno:


naw not really. the frame is still at mindliss, and ive been rollin the car ALOT this summer. so no real progress to show till fall when i get back to work on it.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

dekay24 said:


> naw not really. the frame is still at mindliss, and ive been rollin the car ALOT this summer. so no real progress to show till fall when i get back to work on it.


come on man..... we are like feens and need pics :chuck:


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

KAKALAK said:


> come on man..... we are like feens and need pics :chuck:


the only pics i got for ya are disaster pics! and you dont wanna see those!!!!!

i had one of my hardlined returns blow off(still not sure why). and it soaked my entire trunk with fluid ruining most of the stayfast upholstry, luckily it came off the vinyl pieces..........i just threw on an old soft line and im still rollin.


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

dekay24 said:


> the only pics i got for ya are disaster pics! and you dont wanna see those!!!!!
> 
> i had one of my hardlined returns blow off(still not sure why). and it soaked my entire trunk with fluid ruining most of the stayfast upholstry, luckily it came off the vinyl pieces..........i just threw on an old soft line and im still rollin.


Damn, that sucks! 

Cool to hear you're rackin up the km's on her though :thumbsup:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

im suprised you havent got lowrider of the month on here yet


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

dekay24 said:


> the only pics i got for ya are disaster pics! and you dont wanna see those!!!!!
> 
> i had one of my hardlined returns blow off(still not sure why). and it soaked my entire trunk with fluid ruining most of the stayfast upholstry, luckily it came off the vinyl pieces..........i just threw on an old soft line and im still rollin.


damn it man  sorry to hear that :yessad:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

TTT


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

HARDLUCK88 said:


> im suprised you havent got lowrider of the month on here yet


Maybe next month :shocked:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

LacN_Thru said:


> Maybe next month :shocked:


x2 :yes: I love seeing the lacs in the Lowrider mag. I actually get upset if their isnt one in there :rant:


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

KAKALAK said:


> x2 :yes: I love seeing the lacs in the Lowrider mag. I actually get upset if their isnt one in there :rant:


haha, i doubt i will ever get any publicity for my car, im up in the middle of nowhere far from ANY lowrider scene.

i may trailer it all the way to the denver show next yr though. we will see.


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

hey man, i just noticed you want to have teh ass lay real low. plan on cutting relief for the drive shaft in the back part of the tunnel, if you hadn't allready planned it :happysad: i want my cadi to go lower, and it can, but its getting hung up on the driveshaft, so im gonna have to cut relief in the floor from the middle of the drivers seat area somehwere all the way to the back


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:boink:


----------



## BIGJERM (Feb 25, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## MidwestFleetwood (Jan 5, 2007)

Looking good man...


----------



## CovetedStyle (Mar 21, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

HARDLUCK88 said:


> hey man, i just noticed you want to have teh ass lay real low. plan on cutting relief for the drive shaft in the back part of the tunnel, if you hadn't allready planned it :happysad: i want my cadi to go lower, and it can, but its getting hung up on the driveshaft, so im gonna have to cut relief in the floor from the middle of the drivers seat area somehwere all the way to the back


oh i know! its gonna be around 2" into the body. my rear crossmember will prolly be like 3" into the body aswell.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:boink: cant wait for layed out pics :boink:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

bumpin it again :boink:


----------



## CovetedStyle (Mar 21, 2011)

KAKALAK said:


> :boink: cant wait for layed out pics :boink:


x10


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

Damn homie its about time Kaddys started to com up Keep going


----------



## DIRK DIGLER (Jul 4, 2010)

*SWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEET!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:*


----------



## DIRK DIGLER (Jul 4, 2010)

*sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!







*


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

well mindliss metalfab is finally getting a start to the new frame.

mods will be kept mostly esthetic and re-inforcements minimal because i wont be hopping or 3ing this one.

first up is rewelding the factory seams and smoothing them, then shaving unnessesary holes.


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

dekay24 said:


> well mindliss metalfab is finally getting a start to the new frame.
> 
> mods will be kept mostly esthetic and re-inforcements minimal because i wont be hopping or 3ing this one.
> 
> first up is rewelding the factory seams and smoothing them, then shaving unnessesary holes.





Looking good.

Those guys need a Resto Revolver rotisserie!!


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

doctahouse said:


> Looking good.
> 
> Those guys need a Resto Revolver rotisserie!!


haha. they do!
i will mention it next time i talk to him.........but i know he thinks the same way you do.........i can just build that myself. lol

i will give him your #


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

dekay24 said:


> haha. they do!
> i will mention it next time i talk to him.........but i know he thinks the same way you do.........i can just build that myself. lol
> 
> i will give him your #



Lol, cool.


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

i love this car!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

me too :cheesy:


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

joel at mindliss got some cutting done. no turning back now!!!

the ugly lower step on the bottom of the frame is cut off.










and the front section pie cut to taper into the new narrower rails.




























and some cleaning up on the crossmember.


----------



## crucialjp (Jan 25, 2004)

Looking good :thumbsup: That frame is gonna be nice


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

crucialjp said:


> Looking good :thumbsup: That frame is gonna be nice


X2:thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

progress looking good!!


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

dekay24 said:


> i was bored the other day and did this. this should be my new tuck when complete.



:wow: Thats gonna be fucking Badass Bro!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:wow:

I finally got mine sitting low again and man it feels good to layout Homie unfortunately for me that lasted about 48 hours then i got nailed by VIU:thumbsdown: but you already know that when are you comming back to town Homie


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

CHUKO 204 said:


> :wow: Thats gonna be fucking Badass Bro!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:wow:
> 
> I finally got mine sitting low again and man it feels good to layout Homie unfortunately for me that lasted about 48 hours then i got nailed by VIU:thumbsdown: but you already know that when are you comming back to town Homie


thanx guys, im getting pretty excited now that my plans are starting to happen.

i love laying out, to many *lowriders* these days are just rollin stock height. i drive layed all day and just let the drag plates hit. i only lift to get into parking lots.

you didnt loose tooo much cruise time mark, then next yr viu cant hassle ya. i prolly wont be back in peg till joel gets his part of the frame done, which should be before xmas.


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

TTT


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

dekay24 said:


> thanx guys, im getting pretty excited now that my plans are starting to happen.
> 
> i love laying out, to many *lowriders* these days are just rollin stock height. i drive layed all day and just let the drag plates hit. i only lift to get into parking lots.
> 
> you didnt loose tooo much cruise time mark, then next yr viu cant hassle ya. i prolly wont be back in peg till joel gets his part of the frame done, which should be before xmas.


Cool homie i hope to see you as i need that switch and maybe a few other things man


----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

very clean ride looks amazing, can't wait to see further progress on this Lac....


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

CHUKO 204 said:


> Cool homie i hope to see you as i need that switch and maybe a few other things man


for sure dude. i will give you a heads up before i make the trip.


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

dekay24 said:


> for sure dude. i will give you a heads up before i make the trip.


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

more progress, mindliss is deffinetly movin along.

new frame rails tapered into the rear kickup.










the front rails tapered into the stock frame section.


















the nex boxed rails.


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

:shocked:


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

Things are getting intersting in here.:thumbsup:


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

dekay24 said:


> more progress, mindliss is deffinetly movin along.
> 
> new frame rails tapered into the rear kickup.
> 
> ...


Lookin good :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

doctahouse said:


> Looking good.
> 
> Those guys need a Resto Revolver rotisserie!!


shit i need one of those too..

Frames lookin good dekay.


----------



## martin64 (Jan 28, 2010)

looking good homie


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:boink:


----------



## CovetedStyle (Mar 21, 2011)

Frame is start'n to look like one of our body drops haha


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

CovetedStyle said:


> Frame is start'n to look like one of our body drops haha


thats kinda the idea. i didnt want to do a traditional style bodydrop, but still wanted it to sit as low as possible. so this is kinda like doing a stock floor bodydrop. were just cutting the bottom of the frame off instead of the top.

she should sit about 1" off the rockers when done.


----------



## CovetedStyle (Mar 21, 2011)

It's go'n to be rad brother.. Keep it up!


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

dekay24 said:


> thats kinda the idea. i didnt want to do a traditional style bodydrop, but still wanted it to sit as low as possible. so this is kinda like doing a stock floor bodydrop. were just cutting the bottom of the frame off instead of the top.
> 
> she should sit about 1" off the rockers when done.


It's gonna be sick Homie


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

dekay24 said:


> thats kinda the idea. i didnt want to do a traditional style bodydrop, but still wanted it to sit as low as possible. so this is kinda like doing a stock floor bodydrop. were just cutting the bottom of the frame off instead of the top.
> 
> she should sit about 1" off the rockers when done.


I thought about doing that on my old nissan mini truck. So I didnt have to do a body drop :thumbsup:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

I just read your entire thread bro. I'm speachless. Much props on executing your game plan.


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

ttt


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:boink:


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

Have fun in Vegas Homie


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

vegas is always a good time. we will find a way to get your ass down there one of these days.:thumbsup:

i talked to joel from mindliss a few days ago. he talked me into some "changes" from the original game plan on the frame. hopefully i will have some pics soon.


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

dekay24 said:


> vegas is always a good time. we will find a way to get your ass down there one of these days.:thumbsup:
> 
> i talked to joel from mindliss a few days ago. he talked me into some "changes" from the original game plan on the frame. hopefully i will have some pics soon.



I've got a couple buddies from Edmonton that left yesterday for Vegas. If you see this guy at the show.....ask him how to remove a knock off lol 


Can't miss his big ass walking around.


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

haha will do. does he own the white/red 92, or the purple coupe?


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

dekay24 said:


> haha will do. does he own the white/red 92, or the purple coupe?


Big Mike. white/red caddy


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

dekay24 said:


> vegas is always a good time. we will find a way to get your ass down there one of these days.:thumbsup:
> 
> i talked to joel from mindliss a few days ago. he talked me into some "changes" from the original game plan on the frame. hopefully i will have some pics soon.


Sweet LMK when your comming back to winnipeg


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

Looking real good USO. 
I saw your frame pics on the facebook.
Have fun in Vegas and please keep my chapter member dan out of trouble.


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

Keep 90 it out


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

dekay24 said:


> more progress, mindliss is deffinetly movin along.
> 
> new frame rails tapered into the rear kickup.
> 
> ...


oh my :wow:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

doctahouse said:


> I've got a couple buddies from Edmonton that left yesterday for Vegas. If you see this guy at the show.....ask him how to remove a knock off lol
> 
> 
> Can't miss his big ass walking around.


For a second there i thought that was luke. haha..


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

manu samoa said:


> Looking real good USO.
> I saw your frame pics on the facebook.
> Have fun in Vegas and please keep my chapter member dan out of trouble.


i cant promise anything................

naw, we had fun. sunday morning was a little rough though. we were both movin a little slow. :rofl:
was a good time chillin with both the uso's. and alot of other guys from different canadian clubs.:thumbsup:


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

here was the changes that joel talked me into. he was more confident that this would not only be easier, but look better in the end aswell.

no "z" on the frame. sectioned 1.25" out of the crossmember instead. it now sits flat with the new boxed rails. 
there will still need to be some other mods to both the frame and control arms in order to make this work. it will then be reinforced on the topside. and the motor moved up 1.25"

before








after


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

I hope your going to plate that :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

dekay24 said:


> here was the changes that joel talked me into. he was more confident that this would not only be easier, but look better in the end aswell.
> 
> no "z" on the frame. sectioned 1.25" out of the crossmember instead. it now sits flat with the new boxed rails.
> there will still need to be some other mods to both the frame and control arms in order to make this work. it will then be reinforced on the topside. and the motor moved up 1.25"
> ...


It's comming along real nice  Joel does some sick work Homie :thumbsup:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

dekay24 said:


> here was the changes that joel talked me into. he was more confident that this would not only be easier, but look better in the end aswell.
> 
> no "z" on the frame. sectioned 1.25" out of the crossmember instead. it now sits flat with the new boxed rails.
> there will still need to be some other mods to both the frame and control arms in order to make this work. it will then be reinforced on the topside. and the motor moved up 1.25"
> ...


That looks wild man.


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

What's the plan as far as the oil pan? Higher motors mounts or section some if the pan? or both?


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

Frame looking good :thumbsup:


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

doctahouse said:


> What's the plan as far as the oil pan? Higher motors mounts or section some if the pan? or both?


im thinkin a little of both. i have almost 2" between the hood stock. so i have no worries there. but i only have about 1.5" at the firewall. 
this is where the spare floorpan/firewall template will come in handy.


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

dekay24 said:


> im thinkin a little of both. i have almost 2" between the hood stock. so i have no worries there. but i only have about 1.5" at the firewall.
> this is where the spare floorpan/firewall template will come in handy.


Hmmm, you should have just enough room.....damn that'll be tight. No more turning the air cleaner upside down :rofl: just kiddin'


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

dekay24 said:


> im thinkin a little of both. i have almost 2" between the hood stock. so i have no worries there. but i only have about 1.5" at the firewall.
> this is where the spare floorpan/firewall template will come in handy.


Shes gonna be tight :biggrin:


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

doctahouse said:


> Hmmm, you should have just enough room.....damn that'll be tight. No more turning the air cleaner upside down :rofl: just kiddin'


ya its gonna be close. i havent decided what to run for an aircleaner yet. im gonna wait till its all together so i can see what kinda tolerances i got.hno:


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

dekay24 said:


> ya its gonna be close. i havent decided what to run for an aircleaner yet. im gonna wait till its all together so i can see what kinda tolerances i got.hno:



Damn.....you're going to have to come up with something unique that's for sure. Not like you give a shit about gas mileage or performance


----------



## shavedmax (Mar 11, 2003)

looking good, any changes to the pathy?


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

doctahouse said:


> Damn.....you're going to have to come up with something unique that's for sure. Not like you give a shit about gas mileage or performance


im really liking the look of "covers" lately, so i will most likely go with something like that. even if i have to make my own.


shavedmax said:


> looking good, any changes to the pathy?


not much, did some silverleaf last year. and havent even driven it once this year.:happysad:


----------



## CMEDROP (Jan 15, 2003)

CHUKO 204 said:


> Cool homie i hope to see you as i need that switch and maybe a few other things man


 I'm coming to town early nov can pick it up from dekay along the way


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

CMEDROP said:


> I'm coming to town early nov can pick it up from dekay along the way


Sure Homie  Thanks alot man


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

CMEDROP said:


> I'm coming to town early nov can pick it up from dekay along the way





CHUKO 204 said:


> Sure Homie  Thanks alot man


:thumbsup:


----------



## CMEDROP (Jan 15, 2003)

dekay24 said:


> :thumbsup:


dekay you going to be at work tomorow, ill stop by as im driving through to regina?


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

CMEDROP said:


> dekay you going to be at work tomorow, ill stop by as im driving through to regina?


shit dude, i totally missed this. you should have called me.


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

i guess i made a couple small flicks in lowridaz japan. just wish i knew what it said?:rofl:










and the little harley gas tank pic is a tank i painted aswell.


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

here is the little bit of progress, i guess the 4 link is waiting on rod ends.

front rails getting cleaned up. the spring pockets are getting reinforced from the topside.



















and the start of the new "factory looking" rear arches.  shits gonna be LOW!!!!!


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## slickpanther (Dec 10, 2008)

dekay24 said:


> thanx guys, im getting pretty excited now that my plans are starting to happen.
> 
> i love laying out, *to many lowriders these days are just rollin stock height*. i drive layed all day and just let the drag plates hit. i only lift to get into parking lots.
> 
> you didnt loose tooo much cruise time mark, then next yr viu cant hassle ya. i prolly wont be back in peg till joel gets his part of the frame done, which should be before xmas.


I couldn't have said it better myself. Lowriders just aren't low anymore  I'm the same way. My shit and any other lowrider I build in the future, *has to lay. *Hydraulics are for speed bumps 



dekay24 said:


> well mindliss metalfab is finally getting a start to the new frame.
> 
> mods will be kept mostly esthetic and re-inforcements minimal because i wont be hopping or 3ing this one.
> 
> first up is rewelding the factory seams and smoothing them, then shaving unnessesary holes.


I'm lovin' this frame and can't wait to see how the caddy lays once installed.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

works looking good!!!!!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

ITS GOING TO LAY SUPER HARD


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

Those rear arches look cool man. Thats gonna be sweet.


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

socapots said:


> For a second there i thought that was luke. haha..


Luke has a more *RED* complection lol:biggrin: aka big red


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

dekay24 said:


> i guess i made a couple small flicks in lowridaz japan. just wish i knew what it said?:rofl:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

dekay24 said:


> here is the little bit of progress, i guess the 4 link is waiting on rod ends.
> 
> front rails getting cleaned up. the spring pockets are getting reinforced from the topside.
> 
> ...



All i can say is SICK:wow: can't wait to see the caddy all layed out shes gonna look badass


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

thanx guys, but for now the credit goes to joel at mindliss. he is the one that deserves the props.

a little more of the rear arches.




























the way they are coming out so far. i dont think anyone will even realize its been notched when its done.


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

Nice job!!!


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

dekay24 said:


> thanx guys, but for now the credit goes to joel at mindliss. he is the one that deserves the props.
> 
> a little more of the rear arches.
> 
> ...


Joel does some sick work :thumbsup:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

dekay24 said:


> thanx guys, but for now the credit goes to joel at mindliss. he is the one that deserves the props.
> 
> a little more of the rear arches.
> 
> ...


Thats just wild man.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

CHUKO 204 said:


> Luke has a more *RED* complection lol:biggrin: aka big red


haha..


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

USO UP!


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

CUZICAN said:


> USO UP!


:wave:



CHUKO 204 said:


> Joel does some sick work :thumbsup:


yup. i have a feeling he is gonna be seeing alot more of the lowrider crowd too, and not just doing trucks.


----------



## FiveBowties84 (Nov 20, 2011)

clean lac


----------



## benz88 (Nov 23, 2007)

Wow Joels doing a good job


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

benz88 said:


> Wow Joels doing a good job


am i wrong, or did i see your frame on a "to-do" list of his????


----------



## benz88 (Nov 23, 2007)

dekay24 said:


> am i wrong, or did i see your frame on a "to-do" list of his????


 You Did see it, Unfortunately Petros Got me a hookup on an already wrapped frame for dirt cheap he's going to pick up this summer. If not Joel will be doing mine.


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

benz88 said:


> You Did see it, Unfortunately Petros Got me a hookup on an already wrapped frame for dirt cheap he's going to pick up this summer. If not Joel will be doing mine.


maybe im just wierd, but unless a frame is done by a known "welder/fabricator" or a reputable shop, pre-wrapped frames by some dude in his garage always scares me. 
in not saying it WILL be bad, i would just make sure to double and triple check all measurements to make sure that there was no warping or twisting before you put any cash into it. im guessing petros would be able to check all that kinda stuff at work pretty easily.


----------



## benz88 (Nov 23, 2007)

dekay24 said:


> maybe im just wierd, but unless a frame is done by a known "welder/fabricator" or a reputable shop, pre-wrapped frames by some dude in his garage always scares me.
> in not saying it WILL be bad, i would just make sure to double and triple check all measurements to make sure that there was no warping or twisting before you put any cash into it. im guessing petros would be able to check all that kinda stuff at work pretty easily.


its from a well known shop in T.O i believe.


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

dekay24 said:


> :wave:
> 
> 
> 
> yup. i have a feeling he is gonna be seeing alot more of the lowrider crowd too, and not just doing trucks.


Definitely after this build :wow: 

Frame is lookin badass bro :thumbsup:


----------



## CMEDROP (Jan 15, 2003)

looks sweat dekay.

for those following it that aren't familiar with Mindliss Metal
http://www.mindlissmetal.com/

his facebook page is update to date, his web is months behind


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

he definatly does some good work.


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)




----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

a few more updates on the rear notches.



















blended in to the new side rails.










getting ready for the lower profile 4-link. the existing upper mounts have been cut off the pumpkin and will now be mounted on the axle tube.


----------



## benz88 (Nov 23, 2007)

I like his Ubolt trick.


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

benz88 said:


> I like his Ubolt trick.


ive seen quite a few guys do that. (ive even done it myself before) it works great because you can manipulate the pinion while still keeping the axle in place.


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)




----------



## grandson (Apr 2, 2007)

watching this one.


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

Nice, eh grandson


----------



## dj kurse 1 (Sep 17, 2008)

TTT


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

hoping to have the car out for the season next weekend.

and should hopefully have some new frame updates by this weekend.


----------



## m_rod10 (Sep 21, 2009)

Quality work right here.....


----------



## slickpanther (Dec 10, 2008)

dekay24 said:


> hoping to have the car out for the season next weekend.
> 
> and should hopefully have some new frame updates by this weekend.


 I've been checking this topic every week and love seeing lowriders go out of their way to get their cars closer to the ground. Can't wait to see a body dropped lowrider


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

one of the upgrades for this show season.

i never minded running the deville rockers because of the "shaved" look of my car. but i told myself if i ever found a PERFECT set of fleet rockers. id run them..............










i found some!


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

got some good updates on my frame from mindliss.

reinforced and extended coil cup. this should allow for a little bit more coil. not to mention looks slick.



















and new upper control arm mounts, they will still be gussetted etc.











and plated lower arms with a smooth inner and shaved lower cup. these are gonna look badass when in chrome.




















and the uppers. hes doing them a bit different than traditional but still extended 1", but i like it. it will show off the frame work around the cylinder better.
still just tacked.


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

dekay24 said:


> a few more updates on the rear notches.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looks real good Bro!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

dekay24 said:


> one of the upgrades for this show season.
> 
> i never minded running the deville rockers because of the "shaved" look of my car. but i told myself if i ever found a PERFECT set of fleet rockers. id run them..............
> 
> ...



Nice Find


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

dekay24 said:


> got some good updates on my frame from mindliss.
> 
> reinforced and extended coil cup. this should allow for a little bit more coil. not to mention looks slick.
> 
> ...


Fuken amazing Homie :wow:


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

Looking real nice.


----------



## CovetedStyle (Mar 21, 2011)

Love'n this fuck'n build:h5:


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

thanx guys. im pretty pumped with all the little things he is doing different from the norm.
joel said he may be done by end of may. then she can come home and start the process of clean-up and paint.


----------



## CMEDROP (Jan 15, 2003)

dekay24 said:


> thanx guys. im pretty pumped with all the little things he is doing different from the norm.
> joel said he may be done by end of may. then she can come home and start the process of clean-up and paint.


Looking fwd to seeing that part.


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

Lookin real good!! Frame pockets look really good.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

lookin good man.

may is coming fast. lol.


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

couple pics from an out of town rod show last weekend.


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

and i picked up another piece of the puzzle today. i got a super good deal, trans should be here next week.



















now to get her all ready for paint.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

real nice!!!!!


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

dekay24 said:


> couple pics from an out of town rod show last weekend.



It was hands down the nicest lowrider at the show. I have to say, that 64' gave you a run for the money though!!! 




dekay24 said:


> and i picked up another piece of the puzzle today. i got a super good deal, trans should be here next week.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice find!! It will look really good with the Ramjet intake


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

doctahouse said:


> It was hands down the nicest lowrider at the show. I have to say, that 64' gave you a run for the money though!!!
> 
> Nice find!! It will look really good with the Ramjet intake


haha, best lowrider out of 2. :rofl:

im just gonna run the stock 92 tbi set-up. then make my own aircleaner/motor cover.


----------



## Zoom (Dec 11, 2005)

dekay24 said:


> couple pics from an out of town rod show last weekend.


Nice


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

engine crossmember cut appart and internal gussets.










re-capped 1" higher to gain some of what was cut off the bottom. control arm mounts and gussets also in.










lower control arms so far.


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

and something completely different for the rear end.

axle truss.



















the links.










truss doubles as the link mounts for the triangulated lowers.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

wow dude..
thats above and beyond. Nice stuff man. That is gonna be a solid frame for sure.


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

socapots said:


> wow dude..
> thats above and beyond. Nice stuff man. That is gonna be a solid frame for sure.


thanx dude, im super stoked on how its coming out so far. i cant wait to see it all shiney!!


----------



## benz88 (Nov 23, 2007)

I honestly think that will be one of the sickest frames under a low to date. Cant wait to see more pics.


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

benz88 said:


> I honestly think that will be one of the sickest frames under a low to date. Cant wait to see more pics.


lol, thanx dude, but i dont think its gonna be that good.lol
there are a lot of "show cars", and other builds like outhopu's that i think out-do mine by far. 
im just trying to bring something new to the lowrideing table that hasnt been done before.


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

I really like what I'm seeing here. Good to see a fresh approach to frame work. By the way my latest frame will only count if I can manage to finish it, but thanks though.


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

OUTHOPU said:


> I really like what I'm seeing here. Good to see a fresh approach to frame work. By the way my latest frame will only count if I can manage to finish it, but thanks though.


 not gonna lie man, your frames were one of my major motivators to do this frame. i was pretty upset when i saw it back-burnered.


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

dekay24 said:


> not gonna lie man, your frames were one of my major motivators to do this frame. i was pretty upset when i saw it back-burnered.


I'm glad my work has motivated you. It's cool to see some of my ideas tweaked and changed by others to up their builds. I love your car and the chassis your putting together for it will be a great addition to it.

I now own the Caddy frame I was building for my homie and it will eventually end up under my Coupe. I just have too many things going on right now to complete it. I don't want to rush anything on it so I'll wait to finish it until I have the time and motivation to complete it. It's very likely to be the last build I do so it's got to be my best work.


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

dekay24 said:


> couple pics from an out of town rod show last weekend.



:thumbsup:


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

dekay24 said:


> and i picked up another piece of the puzzle today. i got a super good deal, trans should be here next week.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Very nice homie:thumbsup:


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

dekay24 said:


> and something completely different for the rear end.
> 
> axle truss.
> 
> ...


Insane Homie:wow:


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

OUTHOPU said:


> I'm glad my work has motivated you. It's cool to see some of my ideas tweaked and changed by others to up their builds. I love your car and the chassis your putting together for it will be a great addition to it.
> 
> I now own the Caddy frame I was building for my homie and it will eventually end up under my Coupe. I just have too many things going on right now to complete it. I don't want to rush anything on it so I'll wait to finish it until I have the time and motivation to complete it. It's very likely to be the last build I do so it's got to be my best work.


that will be nice, because like me, you can be in no rush and driving your car while your building it.:thumbsup:



CHUKO 204 said:


> Very nice homie:thumbsup:



thanx mark.


----------



## benz88 (Nov 23, 2007)

dekay24 said:


> lol, thanx dude, but i dont think its gonna be that good.lol
> there are a lot of "show cars", and other builds like outhopu's that i think out-do mine by far.
> im just trying to bring something new to the lowrideing table that hasnt been done before.


 Haha yeah I love his too. I wish I could afford to have Joel build me one this year. Honestly At this point I'd be fine with a custom frame over a wrapped one built to hop


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

benz88 said:


> Haha yeah I love his too. I wish I could afford to have Joel build me one this year. Honestly At this point I'd be fine with a custom frame over a wrapped one built to hop


don't get me wrong, i like hopping. but just not my car. I'm more about a clean ass car that lays these days. i don't even 3 much anymore.

I've actually pondered making a hopper with the old frame and one of the 92 fleets i have, but I'm not sure if id even have the desire to. even if i have most of the parts sitting here.


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

dekay24 said:


> don't get me wrong, i like hopping. but just not my car. I'm more about a clean ass car that lays these days. i don't even 3 much anymore.
> 
> I've actually pondered making a hopper with the old frame and one of the 92 fleets i have, but I'm not sure if id even have the desire to. even if i have most of the parts sitting here.


I agree i'm done trying to hit big inches, i just want the car to lay out nice and clean it up


----------



## CadillacRoyalty (Dec 26, 2003)

very sick frame bro!!!


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

CHUKO 204 said:


> I agree i'm done trying to hit big inches, i just want the car to lay out nice and clean it up






CadillacRoyalty said:


> very sick frame bro!!!


thanx dude.


----------



## CMEDROP (Jan 15, 2003)

CHUKO 204 said:


> I agree i'm done trying to hit big inches, i just want the car to lay out nice and clean it up


x2 on going for something nice layed out. not that i was ever about inches.


----------



## CMEDROP (Jan 15, 2003)

dekay24 said:


> and something completely different for the rear end.
> 
> axle truss.
> 
> ...


nice.


----------



## benz88 (Nov 23, 2007)

dekay24 said:


> don't get me wrong, i like hopping. but just not my car. I'm more about a clean ass car that lays these days. i don't even 3 much anymore.
> 
> I've actually pondered making a hopper with the old frame and one of the 92 fleets i have, but I'm not sure if id even have the desire to. even if i have most of the parts sitting here.


yeah, Something that locks up decently high but yet lays right out would be perfect. I love dragging my crossmember haha


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

benz88 said:


> yeah, Something that locks up decently high but yet lays right out would be perfect. I love dragging my crossmember haha


dragging is wayyyy more fun. im just gonna have to put some blocks on this frame though, she's gonna be all painted and purdy.

the front end should get the usual lockup, the rear is still uncertain, may have to run short tele's.


----------



## CMEDROP (Jan 15, 2003)

dekay24 said:


> dragging is wayyyy more fun. im just gonna have to put some blocks on this frame though, she's gonna be all painted and purdy.


if nothing else.
thats what the pathfinder is for


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

CMEDROP said:


> if nothing else.
> thats what the pathfinder is for


and the datsun. and another unfinished truck i may be picking up, for the low price of 0 dollars.


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

dekay24 said:


> and the datsun. and another unfinished truck i may be picking up, for the low price of 0 dollars.


You gonna be a "Hoarders" TV series here pretty quick!!!


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

doctahouse said:


> You gonna be a "Hoarders" TV series here pretty quick!!!


lol. the wifey says that all the time.

i figure i just need more space, if its spread out it dont look so bad.:dunno::rofl:


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

dekay24 said:


> lol. the wifey says that all the time.
> 
> i figure i just need more space, if its spread out it dont look so bad.:dunno::rofl:



:rofl:


----------



## slickpanther (Dec 10, 2008)

Lookin' good. Can't wait to see it all laid out


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

well we decided we didnt like both the look, and the function of the stock extended uppers. they hit the frame limiting lockup, and were just looking too generic.

so here is the start to some new scratch built, 1.5" extended, arched uppers.

the upper mounts have been moved back 3/4". so this will be the equivilant to a 3/4" extension.


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

:drama:


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

dekay24 said:


> well we decided we didnt like both the look, and the function of the stock extended uppers. they hit the frame limiting lockup, and were just looking too generic.
> 
> so here is the start to some new scratch built, 1.5" extended, arched uppers.
> 
> the upper mounts have been moved back 3/4". so this will be the equivilant to a 3/4" extension.


Very cool man:nicoderm:


----------



## CMEDROP (Jan 15, 2003)

CHUKO 204 said:


> Very cool man:nicoderm:


x2 there gonna be slick


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)




----------



## ss63panic (Mar 23, 2011)

Dude your garage is sick ass fuck


----------



## abelblack65 (Jun 13, 2005)

Car's customization is tasteful. Frame build is stout!TTT for more metal fab pics.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

dekay24 said:


> well we decided we didnt like both the look, and the function of the stock extended uppers. they hit the frame limiting lockup, and were just looking too generic.
> 
> so here is the start to some new scratch built, 1.5" extended, arched uppers.
> 
> the upper mounts have been moved back 3/4". so this will be the equivilant to a 3/4" extension.


thats cool man.


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)




----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

picked up another piece of the puzzle from gm.


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

dekay24 said:


> picked up another piece of the puzzle from gm.



Damn, you're not screwing around at all. Came in nice plastic case too!!!


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

doctahouse said:


> Damn, you're not screwing around at all. Came in nice plastic case too!!!


for the price i paid for the crate motor and trans, i couldnt rebuild mine.


----------



## CMEDROP (Jan 15, 2003)

Seen new pics of ur control arms. There looking good.


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

CMEDROP said:


> Seen new pics of ur control arms. There looking good.


:thumbsup: i was gonna put the pics up later today.


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

uppers almost done.


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

dekay24 said:


> picked up another piece of the puzzle from gm.


Very nice


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

dekay24 said:


> uppers almost done.


Those look sick Homie:thumbsup:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

dekay24 said:


> uppers almost done.


that shit looks cool man.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

dekay24 said:


> for the price i paid for the crate motor and trans, i couldnt rebuild mine.


thats awesome man.
you find that deal local?


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

socapots said:


> thats awesome man.
> you find that deal local?


yup, right from gm. never woulda thought they were cheaper than aftermarket. 
and they had the motor to me within 3 days.(not that i needed it, but it was nice)


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

dekay24 said:


> yup, right from gm. never woulda thought they were cheaper than aftermarket.
> and they had the motor to me within 3 days.(not that i needed it, but it was nice)


Thats pretty sweet man. 
Never woulda thought.


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

socapots said:


> Thats pretty sweet man.
> Never woulda thought.


X2


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

dekay24 said:


> uppers almost done.


:wow: :thumbsup:

I see you're still at it, it's coming along nice!


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

LacN_Thru said:


> :wow: :thumbsup:
> 
> I see you're still at it, it's coming along nice!


thanx dude. it nice to be able to build it at my own pace without the anxiousness to drive it. because i already am.


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

dekay24 said:


> thanx dude. it nice to be able to build it at my own pace without the anxiousness to drive it. because i already am.


:thumbsup:keep up tha good work homie


----------



## KandyKutty (Feb 26, 2003)

ok ive just went threw this thread ur like a fuckin engineer aint you u must have some kind of building degree im coming to u if i ever wanna build another frame that shits gonna be there a while:thumbsup:


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

KandyKutty said:


> ok ive just went threw this thread ur like a fuckin engineer aint you u must have some kind of building degree im coming to u if i ever wanna build another frame that shits gonna be there a while:thumbsup:


haha, thanx dude, I've done most everything on the car myself. with the exception of the new frame, which is being built at mindliss metalfab, who is basically an engineer.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Looking good as always dekay


----------



## SPOOK82 (Dec 9, 2010)

dekay24 said:


> uppers almost done.


arms look real good


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

KAKALAK said:


> Looking good as always dekay





SPOOK82 said:


> arms look real good


thanx.

going out to the garage tonight to make a list of goodies i need for the new motor.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

dekay24 said:


> haha, thanx dude, I've done most everything on the car myself. with the exception of the new frame, which is being built at mindliss metalfab, who is basically an engineer.


any more pics of the frame??


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

Here's that 48 Monarch we seen......I know you could find a use for all those switches under the dash!!


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

Dekay , these midliss cats are metal wizzards!! Talented beyond belief!!! ......... I would hate to see the bill


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

socapots said:


> any more pics of the frame??


I've got a couple ill post up shortly.



doctahouse said:


> Here's that 48 Monarch we seen......I know you could find a use for all those switches under the dash!!


that second pic came out nice.



manu samoa said:


> Dekay , these midliss cats are metal wizzards!! Talented beyond belief!!! ......... I would hate to see the bill


basically one man, joel at mindliss is a basically a ninja-wizzard when it comes to fab!

he gave me a pretty good deal on hrs. by the time I'm done the new frame and drivetrain i shouldn't be in it too bad.


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

clean project go TTt wit it


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

As we say in Canada , 'fuckin' eh!!!!'
Hopefully u can come west for the luxurious or better yet, our Uso show in August


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

doctahouse said:


> Here's that 48 Monarch we seen......I know you could find a use for all those switches under the dash!!


thats cool.


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

manu samoa said:


> As we say in Canada , 'fuckin' eh!!!!'
> Hopefully u can come west for the luxurious or better yet, our Uso show in August


was actually gonna give ya a call this week to ask what the dates were. I'm pretty sure lux show doesn't work, but maybe the uso show!

and i guess your gonna have to get some parts ready for striping while I'm there. i need to tell elise I'm coming out there to "work". lol


----------



## grandson (Apr 2, 2007)

manu samoa said:


> Nice, eh grandson


over the top out of control crazy..


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

grandson said:


> over the top out of control crazy..


haha, thanx dude. that is exactly what I'm going for.:thumbsup:


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

I must say I love this car and what you are doing with it. glad to see some people actually customizing their lowriders still. These days everything seems so cookie cutter, no innovation. This car is custom and real clean.


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

excalibur said:


> I must say I love this car and what you are doing with it. glad to see some people actually customizing their lowriders still. These days everything seems so cookie cutter, no innovation. This car is custom and real clean.


thanx dude. thats exactly what im going for, bring the custom element back to lowriding.


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

got another little update on the 4-link progress.










she should fit completely under the floor, and still fully lay out.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

that frame is looking wicked man.


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

Frame is looking real good. Now hurry up and wait!


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

doctahouse said:


> Frame is looking real good. Now hurry up and wait!


your telling me, im getting super antsy to get this thing home and start working on it!!!!


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

dekay24 said:


> got another little update on the 4-link progress.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:wow: looks wicked homie


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

front end is done!!

she lays the sectioned crossmember (1.5" higher than stock) on 14's!!










and the back is almost done. just need cylinder and coil crossmember. which is gonna be really unique.

ride height.



















laid. lays out on 14s. 1.5" into the stock frame rail which has been narrowed and boxed. ALL UNDER FACTORY FLOOR!


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

That's sure a sharp looking frame :thumbsup:


----------



## benz88 (Nov 23, 2007)

Was the Diff Narrowed too? Damn Joel does good work.


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

benz88 said:


> Was the Diff Narrowed too? Damn Joel does good work.


nope.
i have a feeling his wait list is gonna go way up soon, he is the only guy around doing that caliber of work. ive got a friend out here that wants a frame now too.


----------



## benz88 (Nov 23, 2007)

dekay24 said:


> nope.
> i have a feeling his wait list is gonna go way up soon, he is the only guy around doing that caliber of work. ive got a friend out here that wants a frame now too.


weird. Those drums look super close to the rails. Wheels must have been a low offset.

yeah I'd like him to do one. But I dont have a spare frame anymore,And mine he probably wouldnt touch lol.


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

benz88 said:


> weird. Those drums look super close to the rails. Wheels must have been a low offset.
> 
> yeah I'd like him to do one. But I dont have a spare frame anymore,And mine he probably wouldnt touch lol.


exact same as evey other rwd lac on the road.

it cant be that hard to find a $1k lincoln that has a solid starting point for a frame. i know there is tons here for cheap.


----------



## benz88 (Nov 23, 2007)

dekay24 said:


> exact same as evey other rwd lac on the road.
> 
> it cant be that hard to find a $1k lincoln that has a solid starting point for a frame. i know there is tons here for cheap.


none sub 2500 lol


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

benz88 said:


> none sub 2500 lol


pffft, i see rough body, high k ones here for around 1k all the time. even less if its a tl. and really what to you care if its got a vin at all.

if you are serious i can pm ya next time i see one.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

That is looking wicked man. 
he really does some great work. 
i just keep staring at the pics in awe. lol.


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

dekay24 said:


> front end is done!!
> 
> she lays the sectioned crossmember (1.5" higher than stock) on 14's!!
> 
> ...



So Sick Homie:nicoderm::nicoderm:


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

socapots said:


> That is looking wicked man.
> he really does some great work.
> i just keep staring at the pics in awe. lol.





CHUKO 204 said:


> So Sick Homie:nicoderm::nicoderm:


thanx boys.


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

started playing with the engine cover.

lowered the aircleaner 1". and tacked some tabs on it.










now it mounts to the intake, not the single wingnut.










next will be making an engine cover from a second hood.










it will look quite different from that, i was just testing hieght, i wanna wait till my pulley setup and everything else is here before i determine the overall size and how the front will look.


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

dekay24 said:


> started playing with the engine cover.
> 
> lowered the aircleaner 1". and tacked some tabs on it.
> 
> ...


:wow:
Interesting idea, I'm lookin forward to seeing what you come up with for the engine cover


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

the start of something a lil different for the spring perches/ bridge.










theyve been moved to a behind and under style.










she can fully lay with a decent amount of coil. floor interuption in the trunk will be very minimal.


----------



## slickpanther (Dec 10, 2008)

dekay24 said:


> front end is done!!
> 
> she lays the sectioned crossmember (1.5" higher than stock) on 14's!!
> 
> ...


:wow: This frame is looking good! Love the craftsmanship. I can't wait to see more progress


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

:h5:


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

slickpanther said:


> :wow: This frame is looking good! Love the craftsmanship. I can't wait to see more progress


thanx dude, she's coming along!


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

dekay24 said:


> the start of something a lil different for the spring perches/ bridge.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Nice


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

nice build


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

joel at mindliss finished up a few little things before i took her home.

rear pocket coil sleeves










conpletely smoothed lowers.


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

got the mock up motor in before heading home with it.




























now that its home, i can go over everything and check all the clearances with the test floor pan.

then the tedious job of metal finishing for paint/chrome!!!


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

Nice looking frame! I really like the rear setup. Should ride pretty good with lots of coil and shocks.

You gonna need a rotisserie shipped out? Or are you coming out this before you start on the metal work?


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

dekay24 said:


> got the mock up motor in before heading home with it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That lays out NICE


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

doctahouse said:


> Nice looking frame! I really like the rear setup. Should ride pretty good with lots of coil and shocks.
> 
> You gonna need a rotisserie shipped out? Or are you coming out this before you start on the metal work?


the behind and under style rear worked out awsome. it actually sits lower in the trunk than the original setup. i may make some minor changes to the shock tower though.

haha, wont need a rotisserie for awile. i got alot of stuff i gotta do first.


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

Looks great. You have the right dude doing your work, he's got the eye for details.


----------



## Hernan (Oct 8, 2002)

As always looking super bad ass my brother! :thumbsup:


----------



## benz88 (Nov 23, 2007)

Looks great Shaun, Not sure If I asked or if its been answered. But did he just do the stress points? or is it fully wrapped, Cant really tell from the pics


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

Really like the way he setup the rear. 
And like doc saidm its gonna ride nice with more coil and shocks


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

Hernan said:


> As always looking super bad ass my brother! :thumbsup:


thanx dude.:wave:



benz88 said:


> Looks great Shaun, Not sure If I asked or if its been answered. But did he just do the stress points? or is it fully wrapped, Cant really tell from the pics


not even stress points. boxed on the rails, its just been smoothed where needed, and when modified, done with heavier steel.



socapots said:


> Really like the way he setup the rear.
> And like doc saidm its gonna ride nice with more coil and shocks


adding the extra coil pocket in the front was all joel.
doing the behind and under in the rear was my idea, but as usual, joels work exceeds my plan.


----------



## CADDY CREW (Jun 21, 2009)

Nice lac. 2tt


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

just some updates










got some motor goodies in the mail today.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

dekay24 said:


> just some updates
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats a cool ass pic man.


----------



## ShibbyShibby (Jun 2, 2008)

Tons of work ahead of you with paint. Frame looks awesome man!



dekay24 said:


> got the mock up motor in before heading home with it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## grandson (Apr 2, 2007)

this thing done yet?!?


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

grandson said:


> this thing done yet?!?


Naw, havent been doing too much on it till the last week.
Was doing some home renos just over a month ago an messed my right thumb up on the table saw, just getting back to using it again. almost lost it.hno:

Got the new shock crossmember tacked in, and a new trans crossmember started because the other sat too high, and was abit small for my liking.

Ill get some pics up in the next week.


----------



## TRAVIESO87 (Mar 5, 2008)

:worship:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

real good fab skills!!


----------



## CADILLAC 83 BROUGHAM (Mar 7, 2012)

bad ass nice lac:thumbsup:


----------



## grandson (Apr 2, 2007)

shit dawg glad to hear you still have all your digits.





dekay24 said:


> Naw, havent been doing too much on it till the last week.
> Was doing some home renos just over a month ago an messed my right thumb up on the table saw, just getting back to using it again. almost lost it.hno:
> 
> Got the new shock crossmember tacked in, and a new trans crossmember started because the other sat too high, and was abit small for my liking.
> ...


----------



## low_life (Aug 23, 2012)

I'm jelouse, but it gives me motivation to build a new ride in the spring.


----------



## xtinataguba (Nov 14, 2012)

that is one great looking caddy!


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

low_life said:


> I'm jelouse, but it gives me motivation to build a new ride in the spring.


Im lookin forward to seeing what you pick up. And ill keep my eyes open for anythin cool for ya.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Looking good


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

as promissed. some progress pics.

got the test floor back on and everything cut to clear.

with the engine crossmember section. the motor was moved up 1". i also decided to move it forward 1" for better tunnel clearance.









driveshaft tunnel should be minimal.:rofl: (the little braces on there are just to keep the pan in one piece, they are not the new tunnel height.)









i also had to make some small cutouts under the rear seat for the trailing arm lower mounts. these should intrude less then 1"









new shock crossmember is alot lower, and shouldnt interfear with my speakerbox etc. i have 10" cylinders in there now. but the shocks will actually alow for 14" if i can fit them under the rear deck.









should be a good amount of tuck.









and nothing hanging beneath the new narrowed rails. she will be able to lay 3/4" off the pinchweld.


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ShibbyShibby (Jun 2, 2008)

looks awesome man!


----------



## Nu B (Jun 26, 2009)

Bad ass to say the very least


----------



## BigTime77 (May 5, 2006)

Looks good Shaun, I just went thru the whole build don't know how i missed it. Nice to see some really innovative and creative ideas come to reality. Can't wait to see this in person!


----------



## bad idea (Aug 28, 2011)

I love how your building the frame off to the side and using a donor body to do all your trial and error on.....good move! This is by far my favorite caddie on layitlow so keep up the good work. I'm going to also build a roller for my car while mine stays together....full tube chassis


----------



## bad idea (Aug 28, 2011)

Btw is that a gen 2 small block in your frame? I bought one from gm and I'm thinking of putting in my cad. If you are I'm interested in the wiring.


----------



## Big Papi (Aug 19, 2005)

That is some sharp work. I can't wait to see this Lac once its all finished.


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

bad idea said:


> I love how your building the frame off to the side and using a donor body to do all your trial and error on.....good move! This is by far my favorite caddie on layitlow so keep up the good work. I'm going to also build a roller for my car while mine stays together....full tube chassis


tube chassis!make sure to start a build topic when you do.


bad idea said:


> Btw is that a gen 2 small block in your frame? I bought one from gm and I'm thinking of putting in my cad. If you are I'm interested in the wiring.


its a gm factory replacement 5.7 that came in the 90-92 fleets. So my full wiring harness from the donor will be a direct plug in.



BigTime77 said:


> Looks good Shaun, I just went thru the whole build don't know how i missed it. Nice to see some really innovative and creative ideas come to reality. Can't wait to see this in person!


Whatchu talkin bout fool. You seen this topic before. Now get your ass out here.


----------



## bad idea (Aug 28, 2011)

dekay24 said:


> and i picked up another piece of the puzzle today. i got a super good deal, trans should be here next week.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ahh now I see it. I bought the same crate engine from gm. It was 2k with 100$ in cash back and 100$ in gas cards with 100k mile warranty. How can you go wrong for 1800$??


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

bad idea said:


> Ahh now I see it. I bought the same crate engine from gm. It was 2k with 100$ in cash back and 100$ in gas cards with 100k mile warranty. How can you go wrong for 1800$??


little more up here in canada by a couple hundred, and i got the 4l60e trans too for another $1200.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

I think this will be the 1st caddy that Ive seen have this kinda work done to it to lay lower :thumbsup:


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

KAKALAK said:


> I think this will be the 1st caddy that Ive seen have this kinda work done to it to lay lower :thumbsup:


thats what im goin for! the only thing that would have got it lower would have been a full 3" bodydrop.


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

i guess ive never posted this up in here. im hoping it doesnt get me sidetraked.hno: ive already started and done a few little things.

bought it back in august, to do up next. but promissed the wifey i wouldnt take it apart till the caddy is on the new frame.










except this summer maybe switch to wires...................and maybe bagged................and maybe a pattern top......................its hard to hold back.:rofl:


----------



## Boone (Oct 29, 2012)

Dam homie clean fab work on the frame :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

dekay24 said:


> i guess ive never posted this up in here. im hoping it doesnt get me sidetraked.hno: ive already started and done a few little things.
> 
> bought it back in august, to do up next. but promissed the wifey i wouldnt take it apart till the caddy is on the new frame.
> 
> ...


nice!!!!


----------



## bad idea (Aug 28, 2011)

dekay24 said:


> i guess ive never posted this up in here. im hoping it doesnt get me sidetraked.hno: ive already started and done a few little things.
> 
> bought it back in august, to do up next. but promissed the wifey i wouldnt take it apart till the caddy is on the new frame.
> 
> ...



That's one of my top 5 favorite cars. If it was mine id not low ride it, they make great subtle customs and look awesome laid out. Put a 1.5-2 inch chop on the roof and it just makes the car so much better looking. My .02


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

bad idea said:


> That's one of my top 5 favorite cars. If it was mine id not low ride it, they make great subtle customs and look awesome laid out. Put a 1.5-2 inch chop on the roof and it just makes the car so much better looking. My .02


ive seen pics of one with a mild chop, and im not a fan. im thinkin im gonna do it 60s custom style. subtle mods, pattern/flake top. and tru-rays.


----------



## bad idea (Aug 28, 2011)

dekay24 said:


> ive seen pics of one with a mild chop, and im not a fan. im thinkin im gonna do it 60s custom style. subtle mods, pattern/flake top. and tru-rays.


I have a old book on how to chop tops somewhere. I'll dig for it. They chop a top on this same car but they take the section out of the sides of the back roof and lean the front windshield in. I think when the star to make the roof longer its starts to look goofy. But either way I love these cars as customs!


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

got the trans crossmember all tacked together last night. still want to test fit before i fully weld it up.
also havent decided if im gonna add some gussets to the sides of the exhaust cutout.


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

bored at work last night. did up a lil sketch of what im gonna attempt to make my engine bay look like.


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

that's sick right there dekay!


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP (Jul 15, 2011)

Really likin your notches on the frame


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

dekay24 said:


> bored at work last night. did up a lil sketch of what im gonna attempt to make my engine bay look like.


looking good bro. That's a chip foose sketch right there


----------



## ShibbyShibby (Jun 2, 2008)

That'll be awesome




dekay24 said:


> bored at work last night. did up a lil sketch of what im gonna attempt to make my engine bay look like.


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe (Oct 2, 2007)

Man lookin good bro!


----------



## 94Fleetwoodswangin (Jul 17, 2004)




----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

got the trans crossmember all welded, molded, and in primer.


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

dekay24 said:


> as promissed. some progress pics.
> 
> got the test floor back on and everything cut to clear.
> 
> ...


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

dekay24 said:


> got the mock up motor in before heading home with it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I seriously like those a arms


----------



## bad idea (Aug 28, 2011)

dekay24 said:


> got the trans crossmember all welded, molded, and in primer.


You gots them real nice metal werkin skillz!


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

bad idea said:


> You gots them real nice metal werkin skillz!


Not as good as id like to be. i used some filler on the welds.


----------



## bad idea (Aug 28, 2011)

dekay24 said:


> Not as good as id like to be. i used some filler on the welds.


Ahhhh so what! Go to a lowrider super show....you can smell the bondo when you walk in the door.


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

bad idea said:


> Ahhhh so what! Go to a lowrider super show....you can smell the bondo when you walk in the door.


haha, ya i know, im there every year. There is def always some questionable cars. 
i just know my flaws in my work, and they drive me nuts sometimes even though others may never notice.


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

Dekay your thread just keeps getting better


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

manu samoa said:


> Dekay your thread just keeps getting better


Thanx uso, im tryin


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

dekay24 said:


> bored at work last night. did up a lil sketch of what im gonna attempt to make my engine bay look like.


badass :h5:


----------



## LiL La pinta (Dec 22, 2012)

Nice build


----------



## Mr.Brown (Jan 18, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

nothin too exciting for pics. just got the bodymounts for above the new notch made and tacked in.



















and got brackets chromed and ready to go for first thing in the spring.


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

Oralé !!!!


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

got it laying on the ground now. 3/4" off the rockers. once the stainless rockers are on, it should be more like 1/2".



















i had to put my zeniths on the rear to even get the floor on, the china offset wasnt letting it go down.

my car the body has already been tubbed on the outside, but unfortunately it isnt tubbed high enough to lay this hard. so i need to decide if i should re-tub it higher. or narrow the axle. so far tubbing is the way im leaning.



















the front is the same issue, the chinas are on there now, but are pressing tight on the inner fender, the z's offset should be good though, ill hopefully get those on this weekend to check.



















next step is firewall panel and inner fender covers. i wasnt gonna do these till later in the build, but i thought it would prolly be a better idea to get them started with everything still in raw, rather than after i start paint prep.


----------



## MR.P (Jul 1, 2012)

benz88 said:


> Hope you dont mind me posting some from the shocker Shaun



WOW!!! thats all i got to say....:thumbsup:


----------



## bad company (Aug 29, 2005)

Holy Chit Mang :worship: Awesome build !! cant wait to see that ride finished !! :thumbsup:


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

It looks really good!

That's a tough one though. If you shorten the axle, you can run both Z's and C's worst case. You have a spare in the trunk so might not be worth the hassle. New axles might be a couple hundred? Tubbing would be much less of a hit to the pocket book and time wise too.....

Or just run 14x6's lol


----------



## dj kurse 1 (Sep 17, 2008)

dekay24 said:


> got it laying on the ground now. 3/4" off the rockers. once the stainless rockers are on, it should be more like 1/2".
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that tuck looks bad ass. i remember when my 80 brougham coupe laid that low when i shorten the springs. had that long low look. it was so low i would break the reflectors between the white lines on the road.


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

MR.P said:


> WOW!!! thats all i got to say....:thumbsup:





bad company said:


> Holy Chit Mang :worship: Awesome build !! cant wait to see that ride finished !! :thumbsup:


thanx guys.



doctahouse said:


> It looks really good!
> 
> That's a tough one though. If you shorten the axle, you can run both Z's and C's worst case. You have a spare in the trunk so might not be worth the hassle. New axles might be a couple hundred? Tubbing would be much less of a hit to the pocket book and time wise too.....
> 
> *Or just run 14x6's lol*


never! lol

the re tubbing is deffinetly the way im leaning, shitty thing is the most i can tub is 1/2" which "should" be enough, but if there is any side sway it could rub. my current suspension has a panhard to limit sway, the new one does not.:dunno:


----------



## bad idea (Aug 28, 2011)

dekay24 said:


> got it laying on the ground now. 3/4" off the rockers. once the stainless rockers are on, it should be more like 1/2".
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Throw a seat and a wheel in that bish and roll it! It looks kinda cool just like that!


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

bad idea said:


> Throw a seat and a wheel in that bish and roll it! It looks kinda cool just like that!


Already did that. Look on page 15!:rofl:


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

got some goodies on the weekend.










and made some progress. removable firewall panel. still needs a bit of work, but im happy with it so far.




























i think it looks way better with consistent bends, rather than the typical lumpy look of just shaving the holes on the stock caddy firewall.


----------



## imgntnschgo (Feb 18, 2007)

T
T
T


----------



## bad idea (Aug 28, 2011)

Looks good! It's nice to see something different


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe (Oct 2, 2007)

damn bro. thats a lot of work! lookin good! Something diffrent!


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

bad idea said:


> Looks good! It's nice to see something different





fleetwoodcoupe said:


> damn bro. thats a lot of work! lookin good! Something diffrent!


Thanx guys, gotta try something different these days. Lowriding is getting pretty repetitive lately, im just wanna try bring something new, wether or not its accepted by everyone or not.


----------



## imgntnschgo (Feb 18, 2007)

your topic is nothing but motivation...great work!!


----------



## $$bigjoker$$ (Aug 12, 2004)

any info on these tierod ajusters and balljoints bro?


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

$$bigjoker$$ said:


> any info on these tierod ajusters and balljoints bro?


All are QA1. Never used em before, thought id give em a try.


----------



## Low-63-impala (Jul 19, 2010)

Nice job on the frame Shaun. It's gonna sit low for sure. Are you setting up to do 3's still?


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

Low-63-impala said:


> Nice job on the frame Shaun. It's gonna sit low for sure. Are you setting up to do 3's still?


Thanx dude. No 3s after the new frame goes under it. As it is now my tailight bashes the ground hard, with this new frame it would be WAY TOO LOW.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## Low-63-impala (Jul 19, 2010)

Gotcha, I can't wait to see this out next year? :thumbsup:


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

Low-63-impala said:


> Gotcha, I can't wait to see this out next year? :thumbsup:


Next year? Pfft this is gonna take longer than that to finish! :rofl:


----------



## imgntnschgo (Feb 18, 2007)

ttt


----------



## MR.P (Jul 1, 2012)

imgntnschgo said:


> your topic is nothing but motivation...great work!!


X2 :drama:


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

thanx guys.

got a few little things done over the last couple weeks. ill try get some pics up.


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

progress report.

turns out even with the z's the tires hit the inner fender. so i had to do a small tub.





































had to move my motor up another 3/4" to get the trans pan off the ground, figured stretching the motor mounts was the best solution. i should still have room between the hood.

not only will it give me the room i need. it will give me abit more room on the headers, the drivers side was touching the ground.










and since it was slow at work, i smoothed them out.


----------



## MR.P (Jul 1, 2012)

TTT for the hommie...love this ride and its uniqueness....:thumbsup:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

dekay24 said:


> got some goodies on the weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Agreed! Looks CLEAN


----------



## low4ever (May 16, 2003)

Man, my brotha, it's amazing what you are doing. Everything is done with so much precision. Good to see someone pushing the limits of Lowriding.


----------



## bad idea (Aug 28, 2011)

Keep doing your thing man! This car is looking really good!


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

thanx guys.

up next is just putting the motor mounts back in, and then tacking together an engine cover.

unfortunately i cant start on my inner fender covers because both sets of spare fenders i was gonna cut up are either burried in snow, or on a car in a storage shed that i never realized i cant get off, because i cant open the doors all the way to get at the bolts in the jambs.


----------



## bad idea (Aug 28, 2011)

dekay24 said:


> thanx guys.
> 
> up next is just putting the motor mounts back in, and then tacking together an engine cover.
> 
> unfortunately i cant start on my inner fender covers because both sets of spare fenders i was gonna cut up are either burried in snow, or on a car in a storage shed that i never realized i cant get off, because i cant open the doors all the way to get at the bolts in the jambs.


Can't u get to them bolts with the hood open? Or am I crazy?


----------



## bad company (Aug 29, 2005)

*Re BUILD*

STEVE ! STEVE ! STEVE ! STEVE ! STEVE ! STEVE ! STEVE ! STEVE ! Like a Jerry Springer chant LOL, Great job bro !:thumbsup:


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

bad idea said:


> Can't u get to them bolts with the hood open? Or am I crazy?


not the torx ones in the door jamb, there is six i think.

whatever, i can wait till spring. 
im gonna do a complete mock up again anyway after i have all the metal work on the frame done and have everything in primer. i figure that will be the best time to take it to get the exhaust bent too.


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

got a start on the aircleaner/ engine cover this week.

holy shit is separating a hood skin ever impossible!!!




























its gonna be alot more work than i anticipated. but im happy with it so far.


----------



## Low-63-impala (Jul 19, 2010)

Dam bro that's gonna look crazy. Can't wait to see the finished product. :thumbsup:


----------



## Low-63-impala (Jul 19, 2010)

dekay24 said:


> Next year? Pfft this is gonna take longer than that to finish! :rofl:


Awe come on I know you can do it. To bad you don't live here we could get that out next year for sure.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Looking good


----------



## bad idea (Aug 28, 2011)

dekay24 said:


> progress report.
> 
> turns out even with the z's the tires hit the inner fender. so i had to do a small tub.
> 
> ...


What's that truck chopped in the background?


----------



## bad idea (Aug 28, 2011)

dekay24 said:


> got a start on the aircleaner/ engine cover this week.
> 
> holy shit is separating a hood skin ever impossible!!!
> 
> ...


When I first saw your drawing of this I had how I would build it all planned out in my head, it's cool to see how someone else thinks and comes up with there own plan of attack. I like it, it's creative!


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

Low-63-impala said:


> Awe come on I know you can do it. To bad you don't live here we could get that out next year for sure.


:rofl:dude, there is still a rediculous amount of work to do even before paint prep, not to mention all the paint changes im gonna be doing to the body. 
realistically id like to have the rolling chasis/motor painted and finished by fall. then have all winter to do the belly and re-do the paint on the body. then at least a few months for reassembly.



KAKALAK said:


> Looking good


thanx man.


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

bad idea said:


> What's that truck chopped in the background?


datsun 620. the never ending project



bad idea said:


> When I first saw your drawing of this I had how I would build it all planned out in my head, it's cool to see how someone else thinks and comes up with there own plan of attack. I like it, it's creative!


its actually changed slightly since my plan, most things i build kinda evolve as i go. ive made the "nose" part stick out a little past the sides. that way the side pieces line up with the valve covers better. ive also made it so the back contours to match the firewall. im still gonna finish off the front section. but not %100 sure what im gonna do there yet. then probably tack some 1/4" round rod around the bottom to finish it all off.


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

damn dude, you & "bad idea" got me thinking i can do some jesse james/chip goose shit myself man, fuck you guys make it look easy as shit...!!!

bad ass work btw, you two are killing it...!!!


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

RALPH_DOGG said:


> damn dude, you & "bad idea" got me thinking i can do some jesse james/chip goose shit myself man, fuck you guys make it look easy as shit...!!!
> 
> bad ass work btw, you two are killing it...!!!


Thanx dude. The Brown and beige lacs are gonna take over!!!!:rofl:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Yo home depot sells this little wrench looking thing that takes the screw bits. That's what I used to get mine off. If u need a pic pm your number and ill send u one. I ran into the same problem


dekay24 said:


> not the torx ones in the door jamb, there is six i think.
> 
> whatever, i can wait till spring.
> im gonna do a complete mock up again anyway after i have all the metal work on the frame done and have everything in primer. i figure that will be the best time to take it to get the exhaust bent too.


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

Top notch work in here


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

KAKALAK said:


> Yo home depot sells this little wrench looking thing that takes the screw bits. That's what I used to get mine off. If u need a pic pm your number and ill send u one. I ran into the same problem


thanx for the heads up man, but i can wait till spring, i gotta move some of my parts cars around anyway, so ill just pull it off in a couple months.



BRAVO said:


> Top notch work in here


thanx dude.


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

got the rest of the engine cover tacked together.


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

dekay24 said:


> got the rest of the engine cover tacked together.


:h5:


----------



## Rocksolid420 (Aug 8, 2005)

love it. Cant wait to see it layed out on the new frame. always impressed with your work!!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Looking good!!





dekay24 said:


> got the rest of the engine cover tacked together.


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

dekay24 said:


> got the rest of the engine cover tacked together.


That's bad ass


----------



## bad idea (Aug 28, 2011)

dekay24 said:


> got the rest of the engine cover tacked together.


Your an artist bro! Looks gooooooooooood!


----------



## cln84703 (Mar 2, 2009)

Homie the work you are doing here is amazing! This car is going to be a one of a kind cadillac above all the rest. Truly bad ass , hats off!


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

dekay24 said:


> got the rest of the engine cover tacked together.


Awh man I love this, good work.


----------



## Aaron6284 (Aug 13, 2010)

That is tight as fuck! Great work man. TTT


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

Really nice work lots of detail great topic


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP (Jul 15, 2011)

dekay24 said:


> got the rest of the engine cover tacked together.


:thumbsup:


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

flaked85 said:


> :h5:





Rocksolid420 said:


> love it. Cant wait to see it layed out on the new frame. always impressed with your work!!





KAKALAK said:


> Looking good!!





BigVics58 said:


> That's bad ass





bad idea said:


> Your an artist bro! Looks gooooooooooood!





cln84703 said:


> Homie the work you are doing here is amazing! This car is going to be a one of a kind cadillac above all the rest. Truly bad ass , hats off!





serve_n_swerve said:


> Awh man I love this, good work.





Aaron6284 said:


> That is tight as fuck! Great work man. TTT





plague said:


> Really nice work lots of detail great topic





6TRAE_DROP said:


> :thumbsup:


thanx guys.
i was kinda wondering how this mod was gonna be recieved in the lowrider scene, because it is kinda "hot-rodder-ish". but every time im at supershow, all the motors start to look the same, everything possible chromed, with a boring aircleaner. i wanted something more modern and custom looking engine compartment. there is actually gonna be some chrome under the hood, but im gonna paint alot instead.

and i still got a few more custom touches for under the hood im gonna attempt to make too.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

dekay24 said:


> thanx guys.
> i was kinda wondering how this mod was gonna be recieved in the lowrider scene, because it is kinda "hot-rodder-ish". but every time im at supershow, all the motors start to look the same, everything possible chromed, with a boring aircleaner. i wanted something more modern and custom looking engine compartment. there is actually gonna be some chrome under the hood, but im gonna paint alot instead.
> 
> and i still got a few more custom touches for under the hood im gonna attempt to make too.


I think it looks good cause its clean u know. It would be different if say it was made any other way


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

dekay24 said:


> thanx guys.
> i was kinda wondering how this mod was gonna be recieved in the lowrider scene, because it is kinda "hot-rodder-ish". but every time im at supershow, all the motors start to look the same, everything possible chromed, with a boring aircleaner. i wanted something more modern and custom looking engine compartment. there is actually gonna be some chrome under the hood, but im gonna paint alot instead.
> 
> and i still got a few more custom touches for under the hood im gonna attempt to make too.


You know what, it's the same shit over and over again that makes the game dull. I got to hotrod shows and I see al kind of mods that could find their way into the lowrider scene.


----------



## bad idea (Aug 28, 2011)

serve_n_swerve said:


> You know what, it's the same shit over and over again that makes the game dull. I got to hotrod shows and I see al kind of mods that could find their way into the lowrider scene.


I remember for a while I would get lowrider magazine after lowrider magazine and every month there would be multiple impala s in them and the only difference was the color of the impala s! We def need dif in this game!


----------



## abelblack65 (Jun 13, 2005)

Lookn good!


----------



## 94Fleetwoodswangin (Jul 17, 2004)

dekay24 said:


> got the rest of the engine cover tacked together.


Cool homie


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

after many hours of final trimming and tacking, i got it all welded up.
i added a 1/4" rod along the whole bottom edge to give it a more finished look.

hopefully it shouldnt need too much filler.














































put a locating pin on the back of the aircleaner lid to hold it down.










and a couple box latches to latch the front down. this way i can avoid the center bolt on the top.

also drilled holes all the way around the base to allow air in from all around the base.


----------



## bad idea (Aug 28, 2011)

dekay24 said:


> after many hours of final trimming and tacking, i got it all welded up.
> i added a 1/4" rod along the whole bottom edge to give it a more finished look.
> 
> hopefully it shouldnt need too much filler.
> ...


Looks good! Only thing I would worry about is how thin the piece of stock is for the locator pin. I think if you span that out wider across the cover it will have less chance of showing through the final paint.


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

dekay24 said:


> got the rest of the engine cover tacked together.


sweet dude love to see new creativity


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

bad idea said:


> Looks good! Only thing I would worry about is how thin the piece of stock is for the locator pin. I think if you span that out wider across the cover it will have less chance of showing through the final paint.


its actually real solid. what you cant see in the pics is the filter cover is also welded along the sides, and i cut the top out and welded it to the cover too.


----------



## buzzy wuzzy (Mar 11, 2009)

my car = bologna sandwich your car = a BIG ASS STEAK DINNER lol keep on keeping on:thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

You gonna put the hood trim on it too??


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

buzzy wuzzy said:


> my car = bologna sandwich your car = a BIG ASS STEAK DINNER lol keep on keeping on:thumbsup:


:rofl: thanx dude



KAKALAK said:


> You gonna put the hood trim on it too??


Yup, thats why i made shure the trim studs and holes are where they are.


----------



## bad idea (Aug 28, 2011)

dekay24 said:


> its actually real solid. what you cant see in the pics is the filter cover is also welded along the sides, and i cut the top out and welded it to the cover too.


Werd!


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

Very Impressive!!


----------



## MR.P (Jul 1, 2012)

Cant wait to see that shit finished....its looking bad ass...:thumbsup:


----------



## abelblack65 (Jun 13, 2005)

Great execution.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

got the frame stripped down, and have been starting on metal prep for paint.










should be able to keep filler down to a minimum. its a shitload of prep work, but id rather that than have a bunch of filler.


----------



## abelblack65 (Jun 13, 2005)

Ur hard work has paid off; frame looks killa!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Nice


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

been working on the drivers side control arms.
not quite finished, gotta wait to remove the balljoints and pivots before i can metalfinish the rest.










still gotta cap off the balljoint area aswell.










still undecided on the balljoint cover yet. opinions? it has to have a slight arch to it to clear the top of the joint, so it will most likely get painted/striped, rather than chromed.


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

Cap them.


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

Cover .... You're doing a cover in the engine compartment..


----------



## 94Fleetwoodswangin (Jul 17, 2004)

Great fab work homie. Looking sick


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

manu samoa said:


> Cover .... You're doing a cover in the engine compartment..


Hells yeah!!!


----------



## bad company (Aug 29, 2005)

dekay24 said:


> got the frame stripped down, and have been starting on metal prep for paint.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 MAN WITH ALL THE GREAT WORK YOU ARE DOING ON THAT RIDE GOING TO HAVE TO BRING THAT TO VEGAS TO REPRESENT CANADA BRO !! :thumbsup:


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

bad company said:


> MAN WITH ALL THE GREAT WORK YOU ARE DOING ON THAT RIDE GOING TO HAVE TO BRING THAT TO VEGAS TO REPRESENT CANADA BRO !! :thumbsup:


Thanx dude. When shes all done, thats my plan!!!!


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

BAD ASS FAB WORK HOMIE...GOOD WORK


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

TRUNKWORKS said:


> BAD ASS FAB WORK HOMIE...GOOD WORK


x999


----------



## Hernan (Oct 8, 2002)

Looking SICK as always my brother from another mother & country.  :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

Hernan said:


> Looking SICK as always my brother from another mother & country.  :thumbsup: :wave:


thanx dude! i gotta give you a call one of these days and catch up. thinkin i might want you to do some more stuff for me too.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

TTT hows that rag top working out for yah??


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

Just caught up on your build USO... Looking amazing!! :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.P (Jul 1, 2012)

bad company said:


> MAN WITH ALL THE GREAT WORK YOU ARE DOING ON THAT RIDE GOING TO HAVE TO BRING THAT TO VEGAS TO REPRESENT CANADA BRO !! :thumbsup:


X2 Canada Ehhh!! :biggrin:


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

KAKALAK said:


> TTT hows that rag top working out for yah??


awsome! ive even had it in some major downpours, never leaked a drop. id do one again without question.



Detroit 6 ACE said:


> Just caught up on your build USO... Looking amazing!! :thumbsup:


thanx USO! just doing my best.


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

dekay24 said:


> haha, best lowrider out of 2. :rofl:
> 
> im just gonna run the stock 92 tbi set-up. then make my own aircleaner/motor cover.


ive got a tpi set up that may work on that


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

regal ryda said:


> ive got a tpi set up that may work on that


thanx for the offer dude. but im just gonna run the stock setup.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Cool!!!!


dekay24 said:


> awsome! ive even had it in some major downpours, never leaked a drop. id do one again without question.
> 
> 
> 
> thanx USO! just doing my best.


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

got a few more things ready for primer.

trans smoothed out and striped down.





doesnt look like alot of progress on the frame. but ive been beltsanding down all the flat areas, and welding some 8gauge ove some areas to get a flat surface, then getting all the welds ground down the smoothest i can. trying to get the filler needed to an absolute minimum.



and got it up on my ghetto rotisserie, its no resto-revolver. but it does the trick for my prepwork and paint. because sadly, im terrible at welding upside down. so this way i can actually do some welds im happy with.


----------



## MR.P (Jul 1, 2012)

dekay24 said:


> got a few more things ready for primer.
> 
> trans smoothed out and striped down.
> 
> ...



:drama:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Ballin!!


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

Spring thaw is here....


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

Looking good!!!


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

Looks good man


----------



## 83cadcoupe (Feb 11, 2013)

i like that _rotisserie_:thumbsup:


----------



## 94Fleetwoodswangin (Jul 17, 2004)

Awesome


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

MR.P said:


> :drama:





KAKALAK said:


> Ballin!!





manu samoa said:


> Spring thaw is here....





doctahouse said:


> Looking good!!!





serve_n_swerve said:


> Looks good man





94Fleetwoodswangin said:


> Awesome


thanx boys, should have some more visual progress here in the next little bit.:thumbsup:



83cadcoupe said:


> i like that _rotisserie_:thumbsup:


:rofl::facepalm: no dude, its ghetto. doesnt spin worth shit, and isnt all that stable either. its strictly so i can do some finishing work without laying on the floor, and painting it a bit easier.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Lolz


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

got some goodies in the mail.

just a test fit.


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

Whoop there it is..


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

dekay24 said:


> got some goodies in the mail.
> 
> just a test fit.


Hey Shawn,are those the CFR performance pieces?They look good:thumbsup:


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

lowdeville said:


> Hey Shawn,are those the CFR performance pieces?They look good:thumbsup:


yup, very impressed with everything ive bought off them.


----------



## 83cadcoupe (Feb 11, 2013)

dekay24 said:


> thanx boys, should have some more visual progress here in the next little bit.:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> :rofl::facepalm: no dude, its ghetto. doesnt spin worth shit, and isnt all that stable either. its strictly so i can do some finishing work without laying on the floor, and painting it a bit easier.


Lmfao


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Bling blang :boink:


----------



## 94Fleetwoodswangin (Jul 17, 2004)

dekay24 said:


> got some goodies in the mail.
> 
> just a test fit.


Sweet!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Skeet skeet


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

got some more paint prep done on some things.



and got some chrome back.


----------



## bad idea (Aug 28, 2011)

Looking good!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Mans that's nice!!


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

got a lil done this weekend, mostly not worth pics yet. but the weather was too nice, so spend most of it out cruisin.

trap door ready for paint.




thats the great thing about being able to drive your car, while your still building it!!


----------



## bad company (Aug 29, 2005)

dekay24 said:


> got some more paint prep done on some things.
> 
> 
> 
> and got some chrome back.


 Nice .. Who did your chrome ? and what was the turn around time?? :biggrin:


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

bad company said:


> Nice .. Who did your chrome ? and what was the turn around time?? :biggrin:


westsidenickie on here. good quality on the chrome, and real good prices, but the turnaround was a long time because i didnt send any cores. he sourced all the parts.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Cool!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## MR.P (Jul 1, 2012)

any updates??:dunno:


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

MR.P said:


> any updates??:dunno:


been really nice out lately, so ive cruising has taken over some time. but ive been workin on it, but most of it is not really pic worthy, got half of the frame in primer. and have been sending some parts away for gold/engraving.

and i also bought another distraction...........................and its been taking up some of my time.


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

Bro caddy looks way nice and this is off topic but what lights did you use to convert your rivi behind those front corner blinkers


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

plague said:


> Bro caddy looks way nice and this is off topic but what lights did you use to convert your rivi behind those front corner blinkers


previous owner did that. not quite sure what lights they are. but they arent the 65 light brackets, all the mounts are custom built.


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

Thanks daddy


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

Oh can't wait to see this lac back out


----------



## MR.P (Jul 1, 2012)

dekay24 said:


> been really nice out lately, so ive cruising has taken over some time. but ive been workin on it, but most of it is not really pic worthy, got half of the frame in primer. and have been sending some parts away for gold/engraving.
> 
> and i also bought another distraction...........................and its been taking up some of my time.


:thumbsup:


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

the other distraction

bought it off the original owners son. 42k (now 43 actually, ive been driving it alot)







already dropped it 4", and am in the process of painting the top silver. other than replacing a few little things, im gonna leave it patina, and just rock it as is. i got enough projects in line.


----------



## MR.P (Jul 1, 2012)

dekay24 said:


> the other distraction
> 
> bought it off the original owners son. 42k (now 43 actually, ive been driving it alot)
> 
> ...




Damm caddy is a beast!! Nice purchase.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Never disappointed when looking in here bro!


----------



## 007JOE (May 2, 2013)

Nice Coupe, I've been dying to do some of the mods you did (namely shaving the rear licensce plate), but haven't had a coupe for years until recently. Built a 1970 Skylark all shaved, painted bumpers etc. and get a lotta sh!t from purists. Beautiful ride!


----------



## Low-63-impala (Jul 19, 2010)

This car is a one of a kind for sure, i like all the imagination youve put in. the pay off is definetly gonna be worth it. who do you have doing your paint?


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

LOOKIN BAD ASS


----------



## bad company (Aug 29, 2005)

dekay24 said:


> westsidenickie on here. good quality on the chrome, and real good prices, but the turnaround was a long time because i didnt send any cores. he sourced all the parts.


 Cool right on! should have asked me I have lotsa parts for the cars you roll in ! :naughty: See you in Vegas bro! :thumbsup:


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

Low-63-impala said:


> This car is a one of a kind for sure, i like all the imagination youve put in. the pay off is definetly gonna be worth it. who do you have doing your paint?


i will be doing it. i didnt do the base thats on the car now, just the patterns /stripes. but this time around i will be doing it all.



bad company said:


> Cool right on! should have asked me I have lotsa parts for the cars you roll in ! :naughty: See you in Vegas bro! :thumbsup:


the 80s lac i got tons of parts, it was just cheaper for him to source parts than it was to ship him mine. 

do you have any 63 cadillacs or rivis?!?!

ssee ya in vegas!uffin:


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

ya progress pics have been slow in here this summer, but this frame smoothing is taking ALOT more time than i anticipated since im trying to keep filler to an absolute minimum, but its almost there. and ive been collecting alot of parts. should have some pic worthy progress soon!


----------



## BLT2ROLL (Dec 26, 2011)

Your ride looks nice. I like the blending of different customizing styles. Keep it up!!


----------



## KingsWood (Oct 22, 2004)

This car is far from just another 90d coupe! Badass work, i love everything from the breather to rear link. You have some skills bro!


----------



## bad company (Aug 29, 2005)

dekay24 said:


> i will be doing it. i didnt do the base thats on the car now, just the patterns /stripes. but this time around i will be doing it all.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Oldest caddy Ihave right now is a 67 fleetwood, and a 70 vintage riv, and I know where a torpedo back riv is .


----------



## Low-63-impala (Jul 19, 2010)

dekay24 said:


> i will be doing it. i didnt do the base thats on the car now, just the patterns /stripes. but this time around i will be doing it all.
> 
> Nice i hope it all works out for you, if you need any help or tips or anything just hit me up.


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

brought home some goodies from the boys at engrave it inc. nothin but the best!!!


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

:wow: niceee


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

dekay24 said:


> the other distraction
> 
> bought it off the original owners son. 42k (now 43 actually, ive been driving it alot)
> 
> ...



sweet! i have a question for you actually, i have that same set of hubcaps that i bought to put on my girlfriends 88 brougham, but the problem is the lip on the rim wont hold the hubcap because it isnt deep enough, since they have the key locking screw. my question is will the bolt pattern that matches the coupe, match up with a newer style cadi? i really dont want to hack these hubcaps up, and i was wanting to get the year rims the caps go to but i dont know if the lug pattern will match, i mocked them up to her cadi and the looked really nice! leme know what you think, id appreciate any help!


----------



## MR.P (Jul 1, 2012)

dekay24 said:


> brought home some goodies from the boys at engrave it inc. nothin but the best!!!


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

HARDLUCK88 said:


> sweet! i have a question for you actually, i have that same set of hubcaps that i bought to put on my girlfriends 88 brougham, but the problem is the lip on the rim wont hold the hubcap because it isnt deep enough, since they have the key locking screw. my question is will the bolt pattern that matches the coupe, match up with a newer style cadi? i really dont want to hack these hubcaps up, and i was wanting to get the year rims the caps go to but i dont know if the lug pattern will match, i mocked them up to her cadi and the looked really nice! leme know what you think, id appreciate any help!


they will both be 5x5, but the offset i cant say if they are the same. would be very close tho if they are different offsets.


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

the car will have the stock suspension, so id be willing to mess around a little with spacing, but how hard would it be to find a set of 4 rims, what year is that, 63?


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

HARDLUCK88 said:


> the car will have the stock suspension, so id be willing to mess around a little with spacing, but how hard would it be to find a set of 4 rims, what year is that, 63?


its 63. but i believe all caddies from that era use the same rims.


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

thanks! i wasnt sure i thought the caddies went metric in the mid 80's so i wasnt sure if they changed the lug spacing or something. it seems stupid, but these style hubs look sharp on my girlfriends cadi, so i wanted to see if i was barking up the wrong tree looking for 60's cadi steelies...


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

dekay24 said:


> got it laying on the ground now. 3/4" off the rockers. once the stainless rockers are on, it should be more like 1/2".
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice build bro, you swapping the floors or just for mockup


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

CORE said:


> Nice build bro, you swapping the floors or just for mockup


thanx. the floors are just used for test fitting, then as a tamplate for where mine need mods.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

dekay24 said:


> got the mock up motor in before heading home with it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dude this is just plain insane.. this caddy is going to be king!


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

dekay24 said:


> got it laying on the ground now. 3/4" off the rockers. once the stainless rockers are on, it should be more like 1/2".
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i am tucking in 14x6 chinas on 175/75's, but theres not much room in there, i have to cut my floor from behind the driver seat back cus it sits too low dumped and the drive shaft rubs the belly. if it laid any lower id have to figure out an exhaust...


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

bad ass bro!


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

just a couple pics from a few weeks ago when i put her away for the winter.


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

ive been slaking on updates to this thread lately, its too easy to just post them on instigram and i forget about this thread.

here are a few of the things ive been workin on.

cut apart a couple bumpers to shave the plate flat spot out.



i still have to make a top plate aswell.


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

and got the frame metal and bodywork finished, and in primer.





started to do some test fitting for front suspension cycle





close up of the sleeved and extended spring pockets.


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

and on the floor



so far in this frame and suspension there is over 150 hours of fab at mindliss metalfab, and 250 hours of fab, metalfinishing and bodywork here by me at home. and there is very little filler.

i never intended to take it to this level when i started this project, but everything i did turned into "well while im this far, i might as well do this" :rofl:

up next is engine compartment fitting and fenderwell covers.


----------



## Lroi (Feb 20, 2006)

WOW! :beer:...this is one hell of a build

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## jspekdc2 (Mar 15, 2008)

Very nice homie. Attention to detail.


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

Wow.... Just wow


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

dekay24 said:


> ive been slaking on updates to this thread lately, its too easy to just post them on instigram and i forget about this thread.
> 
> here are a few of the things ive been workin on.
> 
> ...


Fuck thank you. Always drive me Fucking bananas when guys would shave the holes but leave the flat spot :banghead:


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

manu samoa said:


> Wow.... Just wow


 just trying to keep up.



BIG RED said:


> Fuck thank you. Always drive me Fucking bananas when guys would shave the holes but leave the flat spot :banghead:


i know! i cant believe ive never seen anyone do this. i just shaved the holes on mine a few years ago only because peaking it was above my skill level at the time. and even then it drove me nuts to leave it.


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

Yeah we seen how it looked before and that was wow. Frame and suspension so hard wow. Couldn't get a piece of ham under there


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

dekay24 said:


> just trying to keep up.
> 
> 
> 
> i know! i cant believe ive never seen anyone do this. i just shaved the holes on mine a few years ago only because peaking it was above my skill level at the time. and even then it drove me nuts to leave it.


Glad you got your skill level up to do it. That smashed nose look that all of them have drives me bananas. Not so when they have a plate though.


----------



## just_a-doodz (Sep 7, 2008)

B U M P.

Very nice build , and inspirational.


----------



## 47 fleetmaster (Mar 22, 2009)

:wow: wow one of the best build topics i have seen :wow:....makes me want to get me another caddy


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

dekay24 said:


> ive been slaking on updates to this thread lately, its too easy to just post them on instigram and i forget about this thread.
> 
> here are a few of the things ive been workin on.
> 
> ...


Nice I can't wait to see this chromed


----------



## imgntnschgo (Feb 18, 2007)

ttt


----------



## mr1987 (Jan 6, 2007)

Nice ride and awesome fabrication skills !!!! Your oil pan is gonna sit flat on the ground be carefull


----------



## bad idea (Aug 28, 2011)

dekay24 said:


> ive been slaking on updates to this thread lately, its too easy to just post them on instigram and i forget about this thread.
> 
> here are a few of the things ive been workin on.
> 
> ...



Fuuuuuuuuuuuuuck! You beat me to it! I got one in the works too.


----------



## fatboy75 (Jan 19, 2014)

good looking lac ,I love the 90`s models .I got a 90 four door brougham myself. wanna find some crager star wire spokes for her!


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

mr1987 said:


> Nice ride and awesome fabrication skills !!!! Your oil pan is gonna sit flat on the ground be carefull


it actually sits 1-1/2" bellow the ground. the motor was raised 1-3/4" because the frame was narrowed to go lower. and the pan is reinforced anyways.



bad idea said:


> Fuuuuuuuuuuuuuck! You beat me to it! I got one in the works too.


lol. copycat.

you will prolly beat me to chrome tho, i got along ways to go before ill need to put mine on. so im in no rush to finish it.


----------



## bad idea (Aug 28, 2011)

dekay24 said:


> it actually sits 1-1/2" bellow the ground. the motor was raised 1-3/4" because the frame was narrowed to go lower. and the pan is reinforced anyways.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Nah I doubt it. I'm molding the entire bumper so it's one piece plus with the motor swap I'm doing I'll be tied up in tons of custom fab. There's a chrome shop I visited in Cali that specializes in just bumpers. Dudes do a great job so I'll send mine there.


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

bad idea said:


> Nah I doubt it. I'm molding the entire bumper so it's one piece plus with the motor swap I'm doing I'll be tied up in tons of custom fab. There's a chrome shop I visited in Cali that specializes in just bumpers. Dudes do a great job so I'll send mine there.



lol, we obviously think alike, i am doing a top plate still, but was considering welding the ends on too, but chroming was my worry, as well as having to shipp such a huge bumper from canada.


----------



## bad idea (Aug 28, 2011)

dekay24 said:


> lol, we obviously think alike, i am doing a top plate still, but was considering welding the ends on too, but chroming was my worry, as well as having to shipp such a huge bumper from canada.


Ya you have to make a new top plate to fill in the peak you now created. I'm going to mold that in as well. I'm going to smooth out the bumperettes and put them back on too.


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

dekay24 said:


> ive been slaking on updates to this thread lately, its too easy to just post them on instigram and i forget about this thread.
> 
> here are a few of the things ive been workin on.
> 
> ...


 Hey bro I was wondering, did you decide to use pieces from other bumpers so you wouldn't have to deal with the bends at the top and bottom? Or was there some other logic?


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

LostInSanPedro said:


> Hey bro I was wondering, did you decide to use pieces from other bumpers so you wouldn't have to deal with the bends at the top and bottom? Or was there some other logic?


because another bumper has the curves perfect, no need to try duplicate it.


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

some progress pics from the last month

motor and suspension test fit.



and started fabbing inner fender covers from outter fenders. not only will it look clean, it will give me a place to hide stuff like wiring. 
im still also gonna make a rad support cover.
getting all this mounted with no exposed fasteners has been a pain.


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

got the axle all smoothed out. (its upside down in the pic)



and laying frame with room to spare! nobody will even be able to tell that its been notched.


----------



## $$bigjoker$$ (Aug 12, 2004)




----------



## mr1987 (Jan 6, 2007)

Shit I could just stare at all the fabrication work done on the frame forever ,can't wait to see this ride finished!


----------



## CadillacTom (Nov 19, 2010)

Great job!


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

Wow


----------



## low4ever (May 16, 2003)

This is bad ass:worship:


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

low4ever said:


> This is bad ass:worship:


Smooooth


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

uffin:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Amazing work....truly amazing! I just went back all the way to page 20 and almost every page I kept saying "wow" out loud! :around:


----------



## Car Buff (Feb 3, 2013)

X2 great job nice and clean


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

$$bigjoker$$ said:


>





mr1987 said:


> Shit I could just stare at all the fabrication work done on the frame forever ,can't wait to see this ride finished!





CadillacTom said:


> Great job!





plague said:


> Wow





low4ever said:


> This is bad ass:worship:





manu samoa said:


> Smooooth





socapots said:


> uffin:





big pimpin said:


> Amazing work....truly amazing! I just went back all the way to page 20 and almost every page I kept saying "wow" out loud! :around:





Car Buff said:


> X2 great job nice and clean


thanx guys, im glad all this work is being recognized. sometimes i fear ill do all this work, and in the end, it wont even be noticed.


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

it keeps gettin better and better homie:h5:


----------



## Low-63-impala (Jul 19, 2010)

she's coming along real nice.


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

that fab is badass..!!! awesome wrk man!!


----------



## Low-63-impala (Jul 19, 2010)

Any new progress? 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

Low-63-impala said:


> Any new progress?


frame paint is almost finished. should start reassembly by xmas. rolling chassis will be at the draggins show in april.

ive been posting pics on my instigram, easier than posting them on here I suppose. although I really should update this.


----------



## toosweet (May 23, 2008)

Fabulous workmanship, cannot wait to see it completed.


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

dekay24 said:


> ive been slaking on updates to this thread lately, its too easy to just post them on instigram and i forget about this thread.
> 
> here are a few of the things ive been workin on.
> 
> ...


----------



## CMEDROP (Jan 15, 2003)

dekay24 said:


> frame paint is almost finished. should start reassembly by xmas. rolling chassis will be at the draggins show in april.
> 
> ive been posting pics on my instigram, easier than posting them on here I suppose. although I really should update this.


pics from his instagram


----------



## ShibbyShibby (Jun 2, 2008)

Can't wait to see that with clear 



CMEDROP said:


> pics from his instagram


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

CMEDROP said:


> pics from his instagram


thanx dude. as soon as I have a few min ill have to put up all the pics up to this point.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

damn Sweeeeeet!!


----------



## ShibbyShibby (Jun 2, 2008)

:thumbsup:



dekay24 said:


> thanx dude. as soon as I have a few min ill have to put up all the pics up to this point.


----------



## alex75 (Jan 20, 2005)

looks great:thumbsup:


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

that frame is looking clean as fuck. i didn't expect all that on something that lays frame like that. looks good


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

fool2 said:


> that frame is looking clean as fuck. i didn't expect all that on something that lays frame like that. looks good


there will be polished stainless skid plates to protect it.


----------



## Toonz505 (Nov 23, 2010)

LOOKING GOOD :thumbsup:


----------



## ShibbyShibby (Jun 2, 2008)

Man how many hours of pinstriping do you have on that frame?


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

ShibbyShibby said:


> Man how many hours of pinstriping do you have on that frame?


prolly around 60+ in stripes and leafing


----------



## ShibbyShibby (Jun 2, 2008)

Wow dude. Amazing!



dekay24 said:


> prolly around 60+ in stripes and leafing


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

badass


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

dekay24 said:


> got it laying on the ground now. 3/4" off the rockers. once the stainless rockers are on, it should be more like 1/2".
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Skillz


----------



## benz88 (Nov 23, 2007)

Post some new pics Shaun!


----------



## CMEDROP (Jan 15, 2003)

benz88 said:


> Post some new pics Shaun!


more pics stolen from dekay's instagram


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

Damn nice work


----------



## JOHNER (Sep 10, 2009)

The details are crazy, great build!!!


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

Very nice man


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

dekay you kill it homie:h5:


----------



## shovellac (Feb 27, 2016)

What's his instagram account name? I want to see more pics of this build!


----------



## ESE PUERTA (Feb 3, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Vintage classic (Feb 7, 2017)

Somebody post his Instagram name.


----------

